# December Puddings 2017! -24BFP! x



## aw1990

Buddy group for those due in December 2017 x

I Have also made a group on FB if anyone would like to join send me a PM for my details and ill add you to add you to the group and then can delete me again lol xx


DUE DATES!! 

*1st* 
Dan-o :pink:
*2nd * 
*3rd - *
MoldyVoldy:yellow:

*4th - *
*5th -* 
Koifish :yellow:
Aw1990 :yellow:
xxmyheartxx :yellow:

*6th -*
SilasLove :yellow:
*7th - *
Boothh :yellow:
*8th -* 
Euphobia:yellow:

*9th -* 
Schindlebrau :yellow:
*10th - *
emmadaisy :yellow:
*11th -*
 sunnydee :yellow:

*12th - *
Wrapunzel :yellow: 
*13th -* 
DanielleTTC :yellow:
*14th -* 
swedengirl :yellow:
Natasha2605 :yellow:
*15th -*
arabon02:yellow:
*16th -*
*17th - *
*18th -*
*19th -*
milliew:yellow:

*20th -*
*21st - *
Kellze :yellow:
*22nd - * 
Sasha92:yellow:
*23rd - *
Vickster1:yellow:
Branka :yellow:
*24th- *
*25th - *
*26th - *
Jessz:yellow:
*27th - *
*28th - *
*29th - *
Mum_Bear :yellow:
*30th - *
*31st- *

:angel: *Angels* :angel:
Imaginary8x

​


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm here &#128512; 8th due date for me x


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Hello all! I got my BFP March 26th and have an ultrasound to hopefully help with dates next Thursday! So for now you can either leave me blank or put me on December 5th and I can let you know if that date changes :)


----------



## dan-o

Here! Yay!


----------



## aw1990

have added you for the 5th just now, easy enough to move after the scan xx


----------



## Schindlebrau

12/9 for me :)!

Dan-o, thank you for the link!


----------



## aw1990

added x


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Early Christmas gifts! lol <3


----------



## SilasLove

Hey!


----------



## DanielleTTC

13th December for me! (my 30th birthday presents)


----------



## Euphobia

I'm new here (hello!) but have been looking for a new pregnancy forum since the one I used for my past two pregnancies is basically defunct at this point, which is sad. Anyway, I am due on December 8 and this is my fourth pregnancy (third child). Hope it's ok to join in!


----------



## dan-o

Yay congratulations on your BFP's and great to meet you all! 
Can't wait to see this thread fill up and find out who's got xmas due dates!!


----------



## sunnydee

Hi all! My little Christmas pudding is due Dec 11th &#128522;


----------



## rose.

I can't believe there is a new group for Christmas 2017 already - I had my daughter just before Christmas 2016 and it seems like 5 minutes since I joined a group like this! It really does go too quickly. 

Congratulations to you all, Christmas is an amazing time to have a baby :) I love Christmas anyway but now I have my little girl, I will always think of It as being extra special.


----------



## aw1990

Hello!! have added all the new faces! Its so exciting! 

do we like Christmas Puddings? or I can change it if anyone has any other suggestions? x


----------



## Schindlebrau

aw1990 said:


> Hello!! have added all the new faces! Its so exciting!
> 
> do we like Christmas Puddings? or I can change it if anyone has any other suggestions? x

Maybe "holiday puddings" instead since some/most of us at this stage aren't that close to actual Christmas but I think most people consider the whole month to be part of the "Holidays" (tday/christmas/newyears/etc.) Thoughts? (I love the puddings part, don't know why, it just makes me smile! :flower: )


----------



## aw1990

how about December puddings? that way it keeps it a due in month group? x


----------



## wrapunzel

Hello girls, dropping in over here too. My EDD is 12/8


----------



## aw1990

added wrapunzel x

I have also made us a group on FB If anyone would like to join it, then PM me for my FBlink and ill add you to add to the group and then can delete me again lol x


----------



## Euphobia

aw1990 said:


> how about December puddings? that way it keeps it a due in month group? x

That works for me!


----------



## DanielleTTC

Love December pudding ... I agree the puddings part is cute.


----------



## Schindlebrau

December puddings is perfect! 

I'm also loving the calendar in the first post for all the due dates, it's so much fun!:happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

https://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu323/SilasLove/3BE8BD8E-7CF0-4DEC-9F9F-DCC661A8BC8F.jpg

Quick attempt at this. It needs sizing but I'm on my phone.


----------



## sunnydee

Cute! I love the pudding part, I'm sure that will be baby's nickname from now!


----------



## wrapunzel

Silas!!! That is gorgeous! can you add a wrapped gift box in the empty space bottom right? It's so cute!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

aw1990 said:


> how about December puddings? that way it keeps it a due in month group? x

 Love it :) Capitalize the P in Puddings! (If you want. lol. That is my literal OCD talking). :haha:



aw1990 said:


> added wrapunzel x
> 
> I have also made us a group on FB If anyone would like to join it, then PM me for my FBlink and ill add you to add to the group and then can delete me again lol x

 Quoting this to remind me to PM you!!!



SilasLove said:


> https://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu323/SilasLove/3BE8BD8E-7CF0-4DEC-9F9F-DCC661A8BC8F.jpg
> 
> Quick attempt at this. It needs sizing but I'm on my phone.

 EEEEEEE! I love!:happydance:

ETA: I see the title is changed. HAHA, I didn't even notice at first. Wow...:/ lol


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Question on the FB group: Is it a secret group or closed? Depending on which, i'll have to wait to join until I tell my parents about my pregnancy!


----------



## Euphobia

I haven't been invited yet, but aw1990 told me it's a secret group.


----------



## SilasLove

Well, I would like to be invited when the time comes. &#128522;


----------



## SilasLove

What do you think? I'll pull out my computer to try to resize at some point.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0365.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MoldyVoldy

SilasLove said:


> What do you think? I'll pull out my computer to try to resize at some point.

I love it :)


----------



## aw1990

Its fab Silas! ahh soo exciting! .. 

the FB group is secret as i haven't announced yet either so no one can see it at all, Its looking like we need to be friends for me to add people to it though, so if you PM me your names on FB or ask for mine I can then I can add you xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Looks fab Silas!!!!

Will pm you now aw x


----------



## dan-o

Brill Silas, can't wait to add it!


----------



## aw1990

I think ive added everyone now lol x


----------



## swedengirl

Hey All! This is so exciting and I'll see you all on the FB group. I'm PMing you now aw!


----------



## dan-o

Wow so quiet in here. Where are all the December mummies?


----------



## MoldyVoldy

*Waves*

To be honest, it feels like the entire BnB boards are quieter :/


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:hi:

I'm torn to being wanting to be super excited or panicking about what's going wrong.


----------



## SilasLove

It was so quiet yesterday, lol. I was forced not to post because no one else was! 

I'm feeling really good today. A little scary lol. But it's my day off work so probably the reason.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm currently lying on the sofa feeling tired and sick with some heartburn thrown in for good measure!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

xxmyheartxx said:


> :hi:
> 
> I'm torn to being wanting to be super excited or panicking about what's going wrong.

I'm 6 weeks today, and woke up sick with worry. I have a scan on Thursday and can't stop thinking about the worst case scenario. Really has ruined my day as I literally cannot stop worrying. I think i'll be wound up like this until my scan.:cry:


----------



## MoldyVoldy

SilasLove said:


> It was so quiet yesterday, lol. I was forced not to post because no one else was!
> 
> I'm feeling really good today. A little scary lol. But it's my day off work so probably the reason.

 Post when it's quiet because I promise i'm lurking. lololol


----------



## SilasLove

I'm sorry you're feeling that way MoldyVoldy! I have my fingers x'ed for your scan! Just a few more days, which is awesome. 

Are you 100% on your due date?


----------



## dan-o

xxmyheartxx said:


> :hi:
> 
> I'm torn to being wanting to be super excited or panicking about what's going wrong.

Right back at ya myheart. Cant wait to see a heartbeat (and then worry about that as well lol) hope you're feeling a bit better after a quick rest. When's your scan?



MoldyVoldy said:


> *Waves*
> 
> To be honest, it feels like the entire BnB boards are quieter :/

I must say I sadly agree. I couldn't load it properly yesterday either and the ads can be quite annoying when viewing on my phone! 

My scans on Thursday too, I'll be 6+ 1 or 2. Cant come round fast enough! 



SilasLove said:


> It was so quiet yesterday, lol. I was forced not to post because no one else was!
> 
> I'm feeling really good today. A little scary lol. But it's my day off work so probably the reason.


lol Silas, just spam the thread, I do :haha: 

I've got afternoon nausea again :sick: still can't believe I am so symptom ridden this early lol! X


----------



## SilasLove

:haha:
I really thought about it!

I was super nauseous yesterday but I'm feeling good today, for whatever reason. Not going to hate on it. 

Other than that, my children are annoying me. :rofl:


----------



## dan-o

Gosh so are mine, my now 4yo has lost the ability to speak today and seems only able to scream, shriek, whine or grunt lol :dohh: like continually, for the last 10 hours!!!

My tolerance is so low at the moment :haha:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

My scans on the 19th so 10 days to go, I will be 7+1 from lmp but 6+5 from ov so hopefully will seen a heartbeat.

Im getting lots of ads popping up more than normal which is annoying!

It's so stressful these 1st few weeks, especially with symptoms coming and going, cramping and then knicker watch (though that never leaves me)


----------



## dan-o

Anyone got any gender inclinations yet? Or names? 

I feel a lot worse than usual so thinking maybe a girl. Didn't end well last time we were having a girl tho, so I'd be scared if was! I'll find out at the earliest opportunity, absolutely hate surprises! :haha:


----------



## SilasLove

I tried being team yellow my last pregnancy but I only lasted 10 weeks :haha: 
I'll just find out this time, I think. 
I dreamed about a baby girl the other night, and I've picked out a girls name now. So idk. If that means something, then maybe.


----------



## aw1990

I was lurking all day yest but no one was posting lol today ive just felt sorry for myself as I've felt so sick! I cant wait till i start actually being sick and then i usually feel a wee bit better after it! Lol 

I think pink! Ive its a girl she will be Aria or Evie, we are rubbish at boys names but we both quite like Cody xx


----------



## aw1990

On the plus side its hard to worry when i feel so sick &#128514; xx


----------



## dan-o

Yeah I'm not great at boys names either, I've run out! Lol

I used to like Darcy for a girl but it's way popular now. I liked Casper for a boy but hubby vetoed it lol

Aw1990 if I could be sick it would be such a relief! It's rarely happened with any of mine tho.. just relentless nausea lol :sick:


----------



## SilasLove

I've gotten nauseous now. Boo. 

We've decided on Ashlyn Kale for a girl. At first I was on the fence, but it just feels right for some reason now. We are no where near deciding a boys name. We have 4 girls, 2 boys so we may just believe it'll be another girl. :haha:


----------



## aw1990

My OH has 2 boys, but I have a feeling that I cant carry boys .. Ive been preg 8 times and my 4 children all happen to be girls .. could just be coincidence but I think I just grow girls lol xxx


----------



## sunnydee

Hi everyone, I'm exhausted. Don't know if it's a symptom or a result of my toddler waking at 5am everyday and refusing to nap, please someone tell me it's a phase cause I don't think I can do this with a newborn as well! 

Don't really have any other symptoms at the min, except slight cramping on and off. I have a midwife appointment on Wed but I don't think I'll be getting any early scans this time :( what's the earliest you can hear heartbeat with a Doppler?

I was team yellow last time and definitely will be finding out this time! I have no inkling either way though.


----------



## aw1990

8-10 weeks usually lovely depending on what one you have, I have the sonoline and heard Harleys about 8weeks 

Its me who cant sleep past 6am in my house, I lie in bed dosing for hours before the kids wake up lol xx


----------



## dan-o

aw1990 said:


> My OH has 2 boys, but I have a feeling that I cant carry boys .. Ive been preg 8 times and my 4 children all happen to be girls .. could just be coincidence but I think I just grow girls lol xxx

I think the same, but the MC clinic says most likely just coincidence. The last one we lost just before my youngest came along, was a girl (chromosome defect) We had all the testing and genetics done but everything came back normal for us both, which would suggest a healthy girl would be possible.

And yes I wake up to pee at 5am like clockwork, and then can't get back to sleep for the life of me! In fact last night I got up almost hourly to pee, crazy!


----------



## dan-o

Sunnydee, I've found 4 of mine at 8-9w, but one (DS2) I found at 7w1d! He was always so easy to find. I also have sonoline.


----------



## wrapunzel

Hello ladies :wave: I missed you all while it was quiet. Had a busy day-- I told my mother I'm pregnant!

I'm hoping for twins lol. If it's not twins at my first u/s I'm sure I'll settle on hoping one way or the other, probably girl as I really want to see my daughter with a baby sister wearing all her clothes I've squirreled away. 

For names we both really like Linnaea or Linnaeus. Other options being tossed around are Calvin, Calliope, Aurelia and Bartholomew. My man absolutely loves playing the "name game", we've spent more than a few happy hours discussing the merits of various names! I love his involvement and enthusiasm. :happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

I'm absolutely in love with the name Elowen !! If OH would have even liked it just a little! Lol


----------



## aw1990

Ashlyn is lovely! Its was on my radar but OH isnt keen, boo ... I hate that he is so involved, i named my first 3 with little to no involvment from their dad lol but Chris is very much involved weve chatted a bit but not too much as still stressing to get to 12weeks, i really wish id booked the mw for this thurs, the 20th still seems like soooo far away! Xx


----------



## aw1990

Btw is 3+3 (8dpo) roughly about when FR show lines? .. still trying to work out dates lol Xx


----------



## wrapunzel

Silas, I like Elowen too! So pretty


----------



## sunnydee

dan-o said:


> Sunnydee, I've found 4 of mine at 8-9w, but one (DS2) I found at 7w1d! Hye was always so easy to find. I also have sonoline.

Wow 7 weeks that's amazing, I don't have a Doppler but was considering it, kinda thought it might drive me crazy using it too much or something lol


----------



## sunnydee

Wow wrapunzel how did it go telling your mother? I'm pretty sure mine knows or suspects even though she doesn't even live in the same country as me! I'll probably tell her when she visits next month.
I have lots of twins in my family and it makes me nervous I don't know if I could handle twins and a 2 year old! When is your first u/s?


----------



## SilasLove

When you want to lay in your tummy but it feels like you're trying lay on melons. My boobies!! &#128557;


----------



## MoldyVoldy

SilasLove said:


> I'm sorry you're feeling that way MoldyVoldy! I have my fingers x'ed for your scan! Just a few more days, which is awesome.
> 
> Are you 100% on your due date?

 Me? I'm not 100% but I think it'll be around there give or take a few days!



dan-o said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> I'm torn to being wanting to be super excited or panicking about what's going wrong.
> 
> Right back at ya myheart. Cant wait to see a heartbeat (and then worry about that as well lol) hope you're feeling a bit better after a quick rest. When's your scan?
> 
> 
> 
> MoldyVoldy said:
> 
> 
> *Waves*
> 
> To be honest, it feels like the entire BnB boards are quieter :/Click to expand...
> 
> I must say I sadly agree. I couldn't load it properly yesterday either and the ads can be quite annoying when viewing on my phone!
> 
> My scans on Thursday too, I'll be 6+ 1 or 2. Cant come round fast enough!
> 
> 
> 
> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> It was so quiet yesterday, lol. I was forced not to post because no one else was!
> 
> I'm feeling really good today. A little scary lol. But it's my day off work so probably the reason.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol Silas, just spam the thread, I do :haha:
> 
> I've got afternoon nausea again :sick: still can't believe I am so symptom ridden this early lol! XClick to expand...

 Scans on the same day! :happydance:



SilasLove said:


> When you want to lay in your tummy but it feels like you're trying lay on melons. My boobies!! &#128557;

 THIS!!! My boobs are the reason I can't sleep on my stomach anymore. :cry: SORE MELONS.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Nausea is kicking my butt today, completely forgotten this feeling and I know it's going to get worse &#128514;&#128514; not complaining thou! 
My boobs aren't that bad, it comes and goes.


----------



## emmadaisy

Hi ladies, I'm very cautiously asking to join, got my :bfp: today after lossing our angel may 2016, they have sent us a rainbow a year to the weekend we found out we was pregnant last time! 
My dates would be around 10th Dec but will no more after been to èpu next week. Xx


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Welcome :) And congrats!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:hi: emmadaisy


----------



## DanielleTTC

Hey all... so my symptoms so far ...Nausea is hard so I eat through it' &#65533;&#65533; And waking up in the night to pee! I've never peed during the night! Then being so sleepy! Saturday I slept for three hours ... 

I have an early scan in the 2nd may! Three longs weeks away! &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## Euphobia

Hi and congrats emmadaisy and DanielleTTC! 

I am nauseous like crazy but my boobs are sore sometimes and not at others. Which is fine by me. I don't know if it's a girl or boy but we have a girl name picked out. Boy not really. Will see what it actually is. 

I hope we all start to feel better soon. Nausea sucks so bad!!


----------



## Schindlebrau

Welcome Emma and Congrats!!!!


*I'll confess why I've been quite lately...I still do not have a ton of symptoms. Big boobs (that I confess I check throughout the day to make sure they are still big) and very mild and random "twinges" in my pelvic area seem to be all I have. Part of it for me is I honestly don't "feel" pregnant and don't entirely believe it's real yet. My US is exactly one week away now, I'll be 6w3d! The 18th at 12:40! Once I hear the heartbeat, I'll know that for the most part I'm out of the MC "danger zone" since it goes down to a 2% chance after that and I'll be able to relax a bit and enjoy it. I'm trying to not be on the boards all the time at this stage to keep myself from reading other stories of people having their early MCs and worrying!

*Side note: Blood thinners aren't much fun and this is what my abdomen looks like already after only 1 week of them so far!
 



Attached Files:







20170410_112041.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SilasLove

My first doctors appointment will be May 1st. 20 days...seems like forever.


----------



## margeandmom

Mine is Monday April 24th! 13 days away. Time is moving so slow!

Also I hear ya on not having lots of symptoms. I don't have much either. Mainly just really hungry, food tastes so good, and sleeping hard at night (I get sweaty while I sleep every night). I hope that they will pick up more after 6 weeks...


----------



## DanielleTTC

Schindlebrau said:


> Welcome Emma and Congrats!!!!
> 
> 
> *I'll confess why I've been quite lately...I still do not have a ton of symptoms. Big boobs (that I confess I check throughout the day to make sure they are still big) and very mild and random "twinges" in my pelvic area seem to be all I have. Part of it for me is I honestly don't "feel" pregnant and don't entirely believe it's real yet. My US is exactly one week away now, I'll be 6w3d! The 18th at 12:40! Once I hear the heartbeat, I'll know that for the most part I'm out of the MC "danger zone" since it goes down to a 2% chance after that and I'll be able to relax a bit and enjoy it. I'm trying to not be on the boards all the time at this stage to keep myself from reading other stories of people having their early MCs and worrying!
> 
> *Side note: Blood thinners aren't much fun and this is what my abdomen looks like already after only 1 week of them so far!

I have been on bLood thinners too clexane I'm on I'm also having pessaries three time a day... my stomach is bruised and not nice looking this is out third week of them and if all is good at the scan I will carry on till 12 weeks .... I get stories can be worrying but everyone is different... don't worry about it &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## wrapunzel

:hugs: I'm so impressed by all of you ladies on blood thinners, progesterone, everything. You are so strong and it's all going to be so worth it <3

I have my scan date! Friday April 21st


----------



## milliew

Hi ladies. Congratulations to you all! I got my bfp yesterday morning. All going well I am due Dec 19th. This is #3 for us. I have a 4 year old and 12 month old already. Looking forward to getting to know you all x


----------



## MoldyVoldy

What are blood thinners for during pregnancy, if I may ask?

My viability scan is tomorrow morning and I am both excited and so very nervous! 

Welcome and congrats to new peeps!


----------



## arabon02

Hey ladies would love to join you. EDD 12/15. I have my first appointment April 27th. It can't get here soon enough. I feel like I already look 4 months pregnant


----------



## Schindlebrau

MoldyVoldy said:


> What are blood thinners for during pregnancy, if I may ask?
> 
> My viability scan is tomorrow morning and I am both excited and so very nervous!
> 
> Welcome and congrats to new peeps!

Absolutely! I have a gene mutation called factor V leiden that causes you to clot a lot easier. For most women, it's not a huge issue but since I have a personal history with a DVT when I was 24, I get to start on blood thinners right away and will take them for the whole thing and a few weeks after as well! :thumbup:

My sister, who has the same thing but has never had any clots, only needed to take a baby aspirin through her pregnancy.

That's soooo exciting for the scan!!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Schindlebrau

arabon02 said:


> Hey ladies would love to join you. EDD 12/15. I have my first appointment April 27th. It can't get here soon enough. I feel like I already look 4 months pregnant

Congrats and welcome!!!


----------



## DanielleTTC

MoldyVoldy said:


> What are blood thinners for during pregnancy, if I may ask?
> 
> My viability scan is tomorrow morning and I am both excited and so very nervous!
> 
> Welcome and congrats to new peeps!

My blood thinner are because my himaglobin levels are really high and I'm also on steroid to keep my body from rejecting the pregnancy( we normally get to week 6 and I miss miscarry) ( natural killer cells or something is three times the normal level


----------



## MoldyVoldy

I see...thanks for the info!


----------



## aw1990

Schindlebrau said:


> Welcome Emma and Congrats!!!!
> 
> 
> *I'll confess why I've been quite lately...I still do not have a ton of symptoms. Big boobs (that I confess I check throughout the day to make sure they are still big) and very mild and random "twinges" in my pelvic area seem to be all I have. Part of it for me is I honestly don't "feel" pregnant and don't entirely believe it's real yet. My US is exactly one week away now, I'll be 6w3d! The 18th at 12:40! Once I hear the heartbeat, I'll know that for the most part I'm out of the MC "danger zone" since it goes down to a 2% chance after that and I'll be able to relax a bit and enjoy it. I'm trying to not be on the boards all the time at this stage to keep myself from reading other stories of people having their early MCs and worrying!
> 
> *Side note: Blood thinners aren't much fun and this is what my abdomen looks like already after only 1 week of them so far!

Hey Lovely! Im feeling the same! It's so hard to be reading about it when you are trying to stay so positive! I'm not even seeing my MW till a week tomorow(20th) and still dont know if she will book me in for an early scan or if ill have to wait until 12weeks, I dont think I will be able to tbh!

I have added the new faces too! Congrats ladies! :flower: xxx


----------



## imaginary8x

Hello, can I join please? Just got a bfp yesterday and confirmed with a clearblue today... not 100% on due date as was using the patch and stopped last month and got pregnant before a real period... so can you put me down for the 20th December for now?


----------



## SilasLove

Hi to all the new ladies! Congrats of your BFPs!!

I received a scan yesterday and our little spot had a heartbeat! I'm feeling so much better about this pregnancy now, as I was worried a bit before. But I've been nauseous enough the last couple days that it could only mean good things!


----------



## dan-o

Yay more December mummies!! :hi: 

Silas :cloud9:

I hit unsubscribe by mistake, well annoying! :dohh:


----------



## DanielleTTC

Anyone driving themselves crazy constantly looking for signs and symptoms??


----------



## sunnydee

Great news Silas! I'm still waiting for a scan date, cant wait anymore!

Danielle I'm driving myself a bit crazy cause im not feeling many symptoms anymore, just sore bbs and insomnia at the moment. I didnt get any sickness with my last pregnancy so I'm not really expecting it this time either.

Congrats to all the new mums joining!


----------



## DanielleTTC

Sunnydee Mines are tiredness and feeling neasous then just eating everything insight, but the eating could be the steroid I've got to take. Last night at 12.30 I have to go get some toast so I didn't eat my arm! 
I would say only today my boobs are starting to become abit tender.


----------



## ashleyg

Hi all! Just found out on Thursday that I'm expecting #3! Came as quite the surprise lol. Excited for a Christmas baby though!


----------



## wrapunzel

Congrats Ashley!!


----------



## dan-o

Hey Ashley, congrats!!!

Wow I felt so bad this morning, so I was so close to vomiting on an empty stomach. :sick: Much better now I've had cereal and a bite of the kiddies Easter eggs :haha:


----------



## Natasha2605

Hi ladies :)

11th December for me, baby number 4!


----------



## Vickster1

Can you add me please. due 23rd !!


----------



## Sasha92

He ladies can ypu add me for 22nd December! Can't wait xx


----------



## ashleyg

Hi mamas! I already posted this in first tri but I thought I'd ask you guys since we're all kind of around the same weeks..

I got a blood draw done for betas on April 14 and it came back at 18. I went for my 2nd on April 17 and it came back at 101, doubling time 28 hours. I thought it was pretty good but then my drs assistant calls me and says that 101 is actually low and he wants me to get another draw down next week to make sure it's rising and then possibly be seen for an early ultrasound. I don't understand why they're saying it's low when it more than doubled. My period isn't even due until this fri/sat so I'm still super early. Google is actually making me feel better (shocking! lol) because most everywhere I'm going says that 50-400 is normal range for 14dpo (which is where I would guess I was on April 17). Do my numbers sound good? Help me stop freaking out!


----------



## aw1990

Hey guys I'll get everyone added tomorrow hopefully, ive been getting back into the school routine after 2weeks off and haven't had time to get on the laptop! Welcome and congratulations to our new faces though! Xxx


----------



## MoldyVoldy

ashleyg said:


> Hi mamas! I already posted this in first tri but I thought I'd ask you guys since we're all kind of around the same weeks..
> 
> I got a blood draw done for betas on April 14 and it came back at 18. I went for my 2nd on April 17 and it came back at 101, doubling time 28 hours. I thought it was pretty good but then my drs assistant calls me and says that 101 is actually low and he wants me to get another draw down next week to make sure it's rising and then possibly be seen for an early ultrasound. I don't understand why they're saying it's low when it more than doubled. My period isn't even due until this fri/sat so I'm still super early. Google is actually making me feel better (shocking! lol) because most everywhere I'm going says that 50-400 is normal range for 14dpo (which is where I would guess I was on April 17). Do my numbers sound good? Help me stop freaking out!

Every pregnancy is different, therefore numbers can be different for everyone at different stages. That being said, my numbers at 4 weeks were 103, and then 179. Around 5 weeks my number jumped to 642, then at 6 weeks my number was 18,752. So...wide crazy range. My first two numbers were "concerning" and that is why I had early scans and more bloodwork done. As you can see, my numbers did go up. Have you had another draw yet? Maybe they're just being extra cautious like with me. I know they suspected ectopic with my 103 and 179 results but once they saw the 642 their suspicions went down some. Hang in there...these early weeks are so rough.


----------



## MiriaiLei

I'm impatient now. My doctor won't see me until May 15th for the first ultrasound but I'm so impatient! Unfortunately I have awful symptoms too :( This morning I was so nauseous but couldn't eat anything to the point I was in tears. This might be a long haul if this keeps up XD


----------



## ashleyg

MoldyVoldy said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Hi mamas! I already posted this in first tri but I thought I'd ask you guys since we're all kind of around the same weeks..
> 
> I got a blood draw done for betas on April 14 and it came back at 18. I went for my 2nd on April 17 and it came back at 101, doubling time 28 hours. I thought it was pretty good but then my drs assistant calls me and says that 101 is actually low and he wants me to get another draw down next week to make sure it's rising and then possibly be seen for an early ultrasound. I don't understand why they're saying it's low when it more than doubled. My period isn't even due until this fri/sat so I'm still super early. Google is actually making me feel better (shocking! lol) because most everywhere I'm going says that 50-400 is normal range for 14dpo (which is where I would guess I was on April 17). Do my numbers sound good? Help me stop freaking out!
> 
> Every pregnancy is different, therefore numbers can be different for everyone at different stages. That being said, my numbers at 4 weeks were 103, and then 179. Around 5 weeks my number jumped to 642, then at 6 weeks my number was 18,752. So...wide crazy range. My first two numbers were "concerning" and that is why I had early scans and more bloodwork done. As you can see, my numbers did go up. Have you had another draw yet? Maybe they're just being extra cautious like with me. I know they suspected ectopic with my 103 and 179 results but once they saw the 642 their suspicions went down some. Hang in there...these early weeks are so rough.Click to expand...


It definitely sucks having to wait for the first appointment to make sure everything is okay. I did make an appt with another drs office to talk about a VBA2C and they wanted a blood draw as well so I went yesterday and I got my numbers back and it went up to a 314! So from April 17-19 it more than doubled. I feel a lot better lol. 

What are the signs of ectopic? I'm so worried about that :(


----------



## wrapunzel

Sharp stabbing pains, period like bleeding, weakness/dizziness, hCG not doubling


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks. I have some lightheadedness but I get that with all my pregnancies. I'm so nervous! Hopefully everything is okay


----------



## dan-o

Sounds perfect ashley, what a great doubling time! 

Aw1990 I feel ya, also trying to get back into the routine, it's just not happening lol :dohh:


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Yeah Ashley, what Wrapunzel said. What made them suspect ectopic for me was my initial 2 hcg results. <3


----------



## dan-o

Have you had an ectopic mouldy? Or was was that your hcg result for this pregnancy?


----------



## MoldyVoldy

dan-o said:


> Have you had an ectopic mouldy? Or was was that your hcg result for this pregnancy?

I haven't had an ectopic, the numbers were for my current pregnancy.


----------



## dan-o

Ohh I see, just goes to show each pregnancy is completely different! My numbers have varied a lot as well, I have no idea what they are this time though, want offered any, boo lol xx

How's everyone feeling? I was so sick last night, just wanted to lie down. The nausea even woke me up a few times in the night! Oddly I feel ok today and have spent most of the day eating :haha:


----------



## DanielleTTC

I'm feeling ok, sore nipples, bigger boobs already &#55357;&#56904; This normal? ( dh has said many time oh wow they are massive) last night I felt very nausea and had to go bed dh was told in a very grump way to not move much in the bed ! Which leads to mood signs and constipation &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## MoldyVoldy

dan-o said:


> Ohh I see, just goes to show each pregnancy is completely different! My numbers have varied a lot as well, I have no idea what they are this time though, want offered any, boo lol xx
> 
> How's everyone feeling? I was so sick last night, just wanted to lie down. The nausea even woke me up a few times in the night! Oddly I feel ok today and have spent most of the day eating :haha:

 I feel "okay". Nausea comes in waves. I am SO TIRED. My boob soreness comes and goes. I just want my scan in a couple days to tell me that all of this is "for" something. I'm so scared. lol. Oh and i'm super effing moody.


----------



## Natasha2605

dan-o said:


> Ohh I see, just goes to show each pregnancy is completely different! My numbers have varied a lot as well, I have no idea what they are this time though, want offered any, boo lol xx
> 
> How's everyone feeling? I was so sick last night, just wanted to lie down. The nausea even woke me up a few times in the night! Oddly I feel ok today and have spent most of the day eating :haha:

I'm tired and being very sick in the mornings up until about 10.30am. Once it passes and I've had a nap (if time) I feel absolutely great. 

The heat though! Omg I'm absolutely roasting recently and it's not even that warm here, let alone hot!


----------



## sunnydee

I'm feeling: exhausted, nauseous, bloated, hungry, thirsty, Moody (Sorry DH!) Also have sore boobs, acne, and insomnia..... but I'm not complaining! &#128521;


----------



## Jessz

Oops I think I posted in an old thread....here I go again! 

Hi everyone! I am new to the forums and just got my first bfp on Monday! I think my due date will be dec 26! I have my first ultrasound booked in the first week of May and got a blood test today that confirmed my hcg levels are 1700!
Ps all my pants feel tight already lol


----------



## wrapunzel

Hello Jess, welcome and congrats!!


----------



## Natasha2605

Jessz said:


> Oops I think I posted in an old thread....here I go again!
> 
> Hi everyone! I am new to the forums and just got my first bfp on Monday! I think my due date will be dec 26! I have my first ultrasound booked in the first week of May and got a blood test today that confirmed my hcg levels are 1700!
> Ps all my pants feel tight already lol

Welcome xx


----------



## dan-o

Hey jess welcome and congrats!!

pregnancy symptoms are hilarious, they are highly tortuous in 1st (and 3rd!) trimester but I panic if I don't get them for a day :haha: 

I'm off the back of a nasty tummy bug, been a hellish weekend but I feel much better today and have kept down breakfast so far! Oh and I have my 8w scan tomorrow!!:happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

Yay!!! Do you think LO will be wiggling around yet?


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Hey guys <3 

I had a scan this morning and we saw the baby and the beautiful heartbeat! I cried! Baby is measuring on track and the due date is December 3rd. I am beyond ecstatic!


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations moldy, that's fantastic news!!! Awww <3


----------



## Jessz

Thanks for the welcome!!! 
Moldy, that's awesome! I can't wait until my first ultrasound next week. Praying that everything is ok. 

I have been feeling nauseous all week but haven't actually thrown up yet thank goodness. Hope it passes soon.


----------



## MiriaiLei

I'm worried right now. Felt off last night and was spotting today at the end of the work day. Not sure if I overdid it over the weekend or if something is wrong or if this is normal..of course this started happening right when the office closed today :(


----------



## imaginary8x

Hey, just wanted to say I've lost this baby.:cry:

Hope everyone else has a happy and healthy 9 months. :flower:


----------



## dan-o

I'm so sorry imagine :hugs: xxx

Miri hope everything's ok Hun, make sure you rest up xx


----------



## MiriaiLei

I'm honestly terrified. I'm trying to rationalize so I don't freak out, but it's not working. I was hoping the bleeding would lessen, but it hasn't, though I don't see clots which I hope is a good thing. I'm trying to hold off until a reasonable morning hour to call the doctor but I'm afraid to call off work again if I need to go to the doctor because I'd have to tell my supervisor what's going on...

Edit:things look pretty bleak. Had an U/s and there was no sign so they said it either means I'm significantly earlier than we right, or it passed already. Blood tests to confirm but I guess I'm out. Best of luck to everyone! I hope you all have healthy pregnancies!


----------



## oceania

Hi everyone :) I just got my first faint BFP today. I have a 2 year old son as well. My supposed due date is January 2nd but I had him 3 weeks early via c-section due to gestational diabetes complications and this one will be coming early as well, so I belong here. Much love to everyone xx


----------



## Koifish

I found this one too, didn't realize there were multiple threads/groups! Hope I can keep up lol

Joining in with EDD for December 5th! Had an early scan with a good HB! 8 weeks today and scan on Friday, i am super anxious! I've had spotting on and off now so I am hoping the scan will be reassuring! 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## DolceB

Hi Ladies,

I am new to this group and 1st time mommy to be.
According to the U/S I was 6 weeks 3 days yesterday, and saw(heard) a heart beat @122 BPM.


Yay!


----------



## kellze

Hi all
My EDD is 21st Dec. 
Symptoms are sore boobs and fragile nipple, my body is running at a very high temp, some nausea in the evenings when it is time to make dinner, dizziness at dinnertime, starting to get ridiculously hungry.

Today though I am upset that my Xray place does not have any appointments for me to have a dating scan before I am 8 weeks (6 weeks today) even though I explpained my Dr wanted it done by the time I was 7 weeks due to 4 miscarriages over last 18 months. I HATE the Australian health system and wish I was back in the UK.


----------



## Branka

Due December 23rd with my first child, super excited! Would love to join your facebook group!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

I'm so sorry, Imaginary. <3


----------



## Jessz

Omg sooooo queasy all day and night. 
Can't do much besides feel nauseous and dry heave :cry:
Any tips to deal with this morning sickness?


----------



## Jessz

Awesome Dolce! Do they give you a picture or is it way too early?


----------



## Jessz

Sorry meant that question for dolce


----------



## Mum_bear

Hey ladies, can I join you?

I'm due 19th Dec with baby number 2, baby number 1 has just turned 8 months so that's scary. I'd been back at work 3days when I found out I was pregnant and they're not best pleased with me, yesterday I was signed off work with hyperemesis, depression and anxiety so I'm trying not to think about how they took that news. 

Me and my son both have nasty head colds and he's teething so we're not too cheerful at the moment. But we do have a scan Sunday I'm slightly excited slightly terrified for that!


----------



## Boothh

Helloooo 
Can I join too please. Unexpectedly pregnant with #4 due around 8th December for now til I have my proper dating scan. 
I've already been in hospital with hyperemesis and an early scan due to spotting, so I'm not really enjoying 1st tri to say the least. 
Congrats everyone x


----------



## Natasha2605

Welcome ladies. :)

Sorry you're already suffering with hyperemesis. I had it in my last pregnancy and it made my life grim :(


----------



## Boothh

Natasha2605 said:


> Welcome ladies. :)
> 
> Sorry you're already suffering with hyperemesis. I had it in my last pregnancy and it made my life grim :(

This is my 3rd time with t and it's just as horrible as I remember. I'm sure it's not quite as bad this time tho probably because of starting meds quicker!


----------



## sunnydee

I finally got a dating scan today! Little pudding is measuring 8 weeks +3 days, exactly the due date I thought. So happy! I've been feeling really nervous about waiting until 12 weeks for a scan and then my midwife calls me and said the hospital booked it wrong and should have been earlier &#128522; i feel like it's real now!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Just checking in! :) I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Mum_bear

I'm not so good, had a scan last Sunday at 6w5 and there was no feral pole just a sac, they said was between 5-5 1/2 weeks. Have another scan tomorrow to see if any things progressed but I'm not hopeful.

My last period was 14 march
My cycles are 28 days
BFP was 14 April

So although I don't no when I ov the dates i can't see how I'm a week or more out. I'm not doing very well :(


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Mum_bear said:


> I'm not so good, had a scan last Sunday at 6w5 and there was no feral pole just a sac, they said was between 5-5 1/2 weeks. Have another scan tomorrow to see if any things progressed but I'm not hopeful.
> 
> My last period was 14 march
> My cycles are 28 days
> BFP was 14 April
> 
> So although I don't no when I ov the dates i can't see how I'm a week or more out. I'm not doing very well :(

I'm sending you good vibes :hugs:


----------



## Mum_bear

We have a heartbeat :) my date has moved 10days to the 29th Dec.

Literally can't work out how that works but yeah I'm having a baby


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Mum_bear said:


> We have a heartbeat :) my date has moved 10days to the 29th Dec.
> 
> Literally can't work out how that works but yeah I'm having a baby

Wonderful news!


----------



## sunnydee

Great news mumbear!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fab news x


----------



## aw1990

Hey ladies! Just checking in! I'm shattered tonight so cant concentrate to add new due dates but Ill jump on at somepoint tomorrow and get them all added to the first post xxx


----------



## aw1990

List Is all updated! I'm hoping to be much more active again now ladies! 

Margeandmom
Ashleyg
oceania
not sure what your approx due dates are ladies? if you pop them up ill add you guys 

lots will be changing in the next few weeks with 12weeks scans! I'm so excited! xxxx


----------



## Natasha2605

Got my first midwife appointment today. Lots of paper work, always hate the first appointment!


----------



## aw1990

Good luck Natasha, Will you get a date for your scan today? xx


----------



## Natasha2605

aw1990 said:


> Good luck Natasha, Will you get a date for your scan today? xx

I already have a scan date - June 1st so 24 days ish


----------



## MoldyVoldy

My due date was changed at my 8 week scan to December 3rd :)

I am very excited for my 12 week appt!


----------



## sunnydee

I won't be getting a 12 week scan now that I've had an 8 week one, but my next scan is booked for July 29th! Soooo far away!


----------



## SilasLove

My due date is Dec 6 now xx


----------



## Boothh

Hey guys hope everyone's doing good!
I found babies hb yesterday with the Doppler! Tried a few times and had no luck but this time it was there as soon as I switched on! 
I'm still waiting for my 12 week scan date, midwife said she would ring me with it when I had my booking in last Wednesday.


----------



## dan-o

Only just made my scan today, my 5yo is in another hospital 30 miles away, after having a catastrophic asthma attack! Very scary for him, poor little man. He's out of high dependency and hoping to go home tonight or tomorrow. I'm hoping it's tonight as I need my bed as well! Just want to lie down, nausea was dreadful this morning! :haha: 

Anyway, all is perfect with the smallest addition (amazingly!) we are 10w2d but I'll leave my EDD for now as it may change again at the 12w one. Baby was having a right old wriggle and the sonographer was able to show me both arms, legs feet hands and baby's little head! Awesome! I pleaded for a pic and got one this time <3
https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/47F9976B-EDCD-4AAF-808B-665501505153.jpg


----------



## Boothh

That's amazing Dan! Hope your big LO is feeling better this morning, x


----------



## Boothh

aw1990 said:


> Where are you all hiding? Xxx

I'm here! 
How is everyone doing? Still feeling nauseous some days and I swear I could sleep for the next 30 weeks lol. 
I'm trying to be productive today though and got out of bed early, eaten a proper breakfast and I'm gonna go out and do some errands and be a human instead of feeling sorry for myself all day :haha:


----------



## dan-o

First midwife appointment in an hour eeek!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hope appointment goes well dan! Mines next wed!

I'm ok, starting to feel better as long as I'm eating, just having issues with what I to eat, still off meat completely as well.


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm okay. Feeling great today, just tired. Generally only sick once a day, in the morning. No other real symptoms. Nauseous on and off through the day. Best I've felt out of all my pregnancies tbh! 

Had a private scan the other day. Needed the reassurance 

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/0FFE33CF-E20E-4179-8D1C-35F93BBA0615_zpsnxsv5mkw.jpg


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Been having headaches. I think it's tmj related. UGH.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Dan-o, just saw about your son! I hope all is well now!


----------



## emmadaisy

Hi ladies, well it's been a rollercoaster few weeks!!! All was good till 2 weeks ago, I've had bad all day sickness lol struggling to eat anything then when I do I'm ill!! My sister rang me 2 weeks ago telling me she had had a miscarriage and was booked in for a d&c next day I was so upset for her as we havnt told anyone our news yet so felt bad, that night i started bleeding *irony I know!!!!
Rang epu next morning and they got me straight in for a scan, peanut was there with a good little heartbeat couldn't see a reason for bleed but was happy, put me at 7 w 6 days (I thought I was 7.3) had brown spotting off and on since then but nurse said I might. Yesterday me and hubby went Meadowhall didn't walk that far really only couple of hours then came home and took him to dentist so walked maybe another couple of hours, used the bathroom and bright red blood, it has calmed down now went to brown now nothing but booked in again this morning for another scan so fx our little peanut is still happy, it's 1 year on Monday (23rd) I found out our jellybean had grown her wings so need some good news today xxxxx


----------



## MoldyVoldy

emmadaisy said:


> Hi ladies, well it's been a rollercoaster few weeks!!! All was good till 2 weeks ago, I've had bad all day sickness lol struggling to eat anything then when I do I'm ill!! My sister rang me 2 weeks ago telling me she had had a miscarriage and was booked in for a d&c next day I was so upset for her as we havnt told anyone our news yet so felt bad, that night i started bleeding *irony I know!!!!
> Rang epu next morning and they got me straight in for a scan, peanut was there with a good little heartbeat couldn't see a reason for bleed but was happy, put me at 7 w 6 days (I thought I was 7.3) had brown spotting off and on since then but nurse said I might. Yesterday me and hubby went Meadowhall didn't walk that far really only couple of hours then came home and took him to dentist so walked maybe another couple of hours, used the bathroom and bright red blood, it has calmed down now went to brown now nothing but booked in again this morning for another scan so fx our little peanut is still happy, it's 1 year on Monday (23rd) I found out our jellybean had grown her wings so need some good news today xxxxx

Thinking of you <3


----------



## Boothh

Hope it went okay emmadaisy xx

My next scan is on Friday afternoon. Hoping that everything is still going well. And then i can start being a bit less paranoid.


----------



## dan-o

Hope your scan went ok Emma, sounds very much like the bleeding I've had in my successful pregnancies. Sorry for your sister, that's a real shame. I was on the other side of that with my SIL. We got pregnant again with similar due dates again, a couple of years later, and it worked out for both of us second time round. X x

Not sure when my 12w scan is yet, I phoned up to book one today and they are still waiting for my referral!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Booking in appointment is later on, my nhs scan is next Friday, I don't think I can wait that long tbh, I'm really panicking at the moment, can't shake the feeling off x


----------



## Natasha2605

xxmyheartxx said:


> Booking in appointment is later on, my nhs scan is next Friday, I don't think I can wait that long tbh, I'm really panicking at the moment, can't shake the feeling off x

:hugs: hope your appt goes well xx


----------



## dan-o

Hope you can hold out myheart, have you got a doppler? 
I was quite anxious before my booking appt, don't ask me why. Maybe you'll feel better once it's out of the way. We only got half mine done, so I have to go back in half term with all 3 kids :haha: 

They wanted to do my scan next Friday as well but I can't go with my LO in tow, so I've had to go for the following Tuesday. If I get dated ahead like usual it will be tight for the 14w cut off!!! I'll be 13+3 as it is!!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

My 12 week scan is in 5 days. I'm dreading having to do the drive to the office but am excited to see the baby's growth. I wonder how many nub pics we start seeing in here over the next few weeks?!


----------



## dan-o

Moldy, do you live far away from it? I can't wait to see everyone's 12w scan pics!! 

Hoping it picks up a bit in here in 2nd tri, it sure is quiet compared to a few years ago! I got regularly got lost on the due date threads with my other children, as they used to move so fast!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm classed as high risk &#128557;&#128557; midwife said I might still be able to try for home birth but depends on consultant and my pregnancy I guess, so I'm slightly upset/annoyed that I'm high risk even though I know I shouldn't be x


----------



## dan-o

Oh Hun :hugs: I am too due to my age, previous manual removal & RMC. I've never had a water or home birth with any, despite having great labours which would have been ideal! I'm also group b strep so never questioned it, but you can still get one if you push for it apparently, depends why are you CLC?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Because I had pre e with dd2, my bmi is slightly high, what's happened to my mom, I've had an ectopic pregnancy, recurrent miscarriage the list seems endless!


----------



## dan-o

Never heard of grand multi para!! I'm 3+10 but I'm guessing it's after your 4th live birth? 

My bmi was over 30 with ds1 but I wasn't clc because of it, they must have changed the guidelines! The swines! 
I'm fine this time as I'm only at a bmi of 23 with the extra few kg's ive put on already :haha: still clc for an endless list tho!

Myheart what kind of birth would you have liked?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ideally a water birth at home would be my 1st choice, if not a water birth at my local mlu which is less than 5 mins away, if I'm consultant led, it's 15 miles away which I know isn't far on the grand scheme of things, I would just prefer to be closer to home x


----------



## dan-o

Aww deffo. Hope you get that! Ideal to be so close, my hospitals are 30 mins away at night and up to an hour during the day. 

I gave up last time and admitted defeat on the never having a home/water/interference free birth lol. My second was a lovely hospital birth experience tho, albeit on a hospital bed with a antibiotic drip in my hand. Very gentle compared to my two inductions and my MW was lovely.

This time I won't fight it, I'm actually going to push for induction at 38w as I'm so terrified of a late loss!!


----------



## SilasLove

Had some spotting last night, but have convinced myself to stay calm as nothing since. It was more brownish then anything.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Oh hun, brown is old, hopefully all is ok, do you have any pain? xx


----------



## dan-o

Hope it's nothing to worry about Silas, try and take it easy if you can (hard I know!!)


----------



## dan-o

Got my Iona NIPT results, all clear!! :wohoo:

I also know the gender but can't bring myself to say it out loud lol :wacko: :haha:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Aghhhh you can't keep us in suspense?!?!?!? Glad all is ok x


----------



## dan-o

It's a GIRL :pink: !!!!! :shock: !!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Omg!!!!Yay for team pink!!!!!


----------



## sunnydee

Congrats Dan-o on your good results and finding out gender so early!


----------



## dan-o

Can't believe it! I was so sure I'd only have boys!!!
My 3 will be in for a shock! :haha: 
I'll be like a new mom all over again!


----------



## SilasLove

I got some slight cramping, nothing too bad. I've been working today and haven't had anything so I think it'll be all fine. 

Congrats dan-o! That's so awesome! You're in for a treat. It's something mothering little girls ;) glad everything came back great!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Try and drink plenty solar, thinking of you.

I've just picked up my 5mg folic acid and vit d from the chemist, do I need to carry on with my pregncare as well, the midwife didn't really give a definite answer yesterday x


----------



## MoldyVoldy

dan-o said:


> Moldy, do you live far away from it? I can't wait to see everyone's 12w scan pics!!
> 
> Hoping it picks up a bit in here in 2nd tri, it sure is quiet compared to a few years ago! I got regularly got lost on the due date threads with my other children, as they used to move so fast!

An hour drive :/ 

It IS super slow here. It's sad!


dan-o said:


> Got my Iona NIPT results, all clear!! :wohoo:
> 
> I also know the gender but can't bring myself to say it out loud lol :wacko: :haha:

 Congrats on pink <3


----------



## Boothh

That's amazing Dan! I have 3 boys so I'm wondering what il have this time. Scan tomorrow eek!


----------



## Natasha2605

Congrats on team pink dan-o! How exciting!


----------



## dan-o

My heart I guess it won't do any harm as it's a multi vit and you are only doubling up on but d and an extra 400mg folic acid. 

I've just started iron as I've been refused for blood donation twice recently and a pregnancy multi vit, I've been pretty exhausted and I suspect my iron had dropped further. I'm not on high dose folic acid this time ( was before due to rmc but they've changed the guidelines again) 

1 week to go! Are you holding out or having a private one before? 

Booth, good luck!! Are you hoping for a girl or not bothered? 
I'm slightly scared to have a girl this time :haha: I wonder how different it will be!!! Probably in for a shock lol 

I've just got my Iona printout in the post and I'm so glad I did it early look at how high risk I was!! I'd have been so worried! :shock: 

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/91778004-B09A-4B78-8543-8907ADD4DA27.jpg


----------



## SilasLove

My pants are too tight today. I feel like I'm smashing the baby in my pants :rofl:


----------



## dan-o

Silas I had maternity jeans/shorts on all week so far. I had a reprieve from the bloat yesterday and put some normal clothes on.. until I ate dinner of course and then doubled in size! :haha:


----------



## SilasLove

I've never bought maternity clothes before...but this time around I think I'll have to. I've never started out this big before in a pregnancy so there is just no way all my clothes will continue to fit.


----------



## sunnydee

My regular jeans are too tight but my maternity jeans are too loose! Think I stretched them out too much last time lol. No point in buying more cause it will be getting warm soon, leggings everyday I guess! &#128515;


----------



## SilasLove

I have a headache again. &#128542;
Over headaches and nausea.


----------



## dan-o

I've just eaten a relatively small portion of macaroni cheese with some steamed asparagus and now I can barely breathe!! Aghhhh! What will I be like come 9 months :wacko:


----------



## MoldyVoldy

SilasLove said:


> I have a headache again. &#128542;
> Over headaches and nausea.

 My headaches are out of control. I've had one all damn day and am DONE.


----------



## dan-o

I was like that with DS2 constant headaches and migraines until 16w, it was hell! 
You poor things :hugs: hope they ease up soon xx


----------



## robo123

Congrats on team pink dan x


----------



## MoldyVoldy

I'm 12 weeks tomorrow. I can't believe it. This won't feel REAL until Monday at my 12 week appt. I said that about the 8 week appt, when I saw baby on the screen...lol. But I just need to see baby looking like a baby and I think then it might really sink in. 

I'm going to try to get a good nub pic so I can obsess over it :haha:

I can't really feel my uterus yet, but i'm a bigger woman this time around so i'm assuming that is making it harder to feel it. 

I'm pretty nervous about the appt but I know what is meant to be, will be. :flower:


----------



## SilasLove

I feel myself getting a bit anxious as well. I'm thinking maybe just the normal jitters. I'm hoping they'll take a listen at my next appointment and that'll ease things. I don't have a Doppler myself, so I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Boothh

I had my scan on Friday all looked good and I saw the baby looking baby wriggling around and waving. My official due date is 7th December!


----------



## Cheshire.cat

I'm due on 17 December. Waiting for my 12 week scan to make sure everything is good :)


----------



## dan-o

Congrats booth!!! Can't believe we are at this 12w mark already! It went so slow at first but now it's sped up :)

Hey Cheshire, when's your scan Hun? Mines next Tuesday but I'll be 13.5+w!

I've been out for a run this morning, but had to stop halfway round for a wee and a drink, only ran 5 miles and probably walked two of those :rofl: not sure how much longer I will be able to keep running for. I can feel my joints loosening and don't want to injure myself. I've said I'll keep going until it no longer feels good. Baby seems to like it so far anway, probably gives her a boost as well as me :p 

Got a busy week coming up, puppies due to be born, best mates wedding, relatives visiting, planned day out at a kiddies farm, 12w scan, midwife booking appt.. oh and it's bank holiday and half term as well!



How is everyone's nausea? Mines receding a lot now and has been replaced by enormous sore breasts and a grumpy attitude lol. Second tri is getting so close!!


----------



## Natasha2605

Good luck to those with scans coming up. Mine is next Thursday. Or Wednesday. Can't remember which one. 

I DTD with OH this morning for the first time in about three weeks and when I went for a wee after there was a little bit blood when I wiped. Sound normal?


----------



## dan-o

Probably but it can't fill you with confidence in DTD again anytime soon! Will you call it in to your MW and see if you can get a scan earlier? My bleeding in other pregnancies had always been from bleeds in the womb but they were heavy. I believe your cervix can be prone to eroding a bit, which can cause the spotting after dtd. Sometimes my old 2nd degree tear from DS1 will spot after dtd (it never healed properly) could it be something more external like that? How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## SilasLove

Natasha this has happened to me the last 2x after DTD I didn't worry so much the first time as it looked brown ...but I waited a few days and we did again it was bright red this time. I read online to try different positions that won't put so much pressure on your cervix and such (due to more blood flow is the issue) ...I've decided to go a couple days and try a different position and then see what happens. If more bleeding I'll just put any DTD on hold until I see the doctor on the 30th.


----------



## Cheshire.cat

dan-o said:


> Hey Cheshire, when's your scan Hun? Mines next Tuesday but I'll be 13.5+w!

Hi Dan-o
My scan is only on the 2nd of June so about 10 more days to go, I'll be 11+5wks then.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I spotted a bit after dtd with ds Natasha.

My scan is on Friday, can't come quick enough, tried to book a private scan for today, only had 1 appointment when it's dd2 swimming lesson and I can't do any other day so will just stress now until Friday.
My nausea is basically gone now, just hungry all the time, I look huge and my nipples are sore, just hoping all is ok in there, so tempted to get a Doppler from Amazon to get here tomorrow but then will prob stress more, ugh I hate this part x


----------



## dan-o

Myheart if you did order one I can find mine quite easy now, I don't think it would be too hard for you to find yours xxx


----------



## Mum_bear

Morning ladies, I've got my booking in this morning but still don't have a scan date yet. I've been off work 3 weeks with horrendous morning sickness, got another doctors appointment today so hope I'll get signed off again as I don't feel any better.

I never had sickness with my first so this is new to me!


----------



## Natasha2605

Yeah I've had no more since so not really worried. Does put me off DTD of course!

Next Scan is June 1st so not long.


----------



## dan-o

Mum bear that sounds awful you poor thing! Hope you get your scan date asap! 

Natasha so glad you've had none since!

Myheart did you order one? 

Hope everyone else is well this morning :flower: I'm super bloated, hoping I deflate a bit as the day goes on :haha:


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Spotting after sex is normal, but i'd still let your dr know :)

Nausea is off and on but hopefully on its way out.

I had my scan, and the baby has grown so much! It was wild to see the difference. Wiggled around the whole scan, lol. <3 

I posted my scan pics on the gender prediction board if anyone cares to have a look? I don't see a nub in the pics though...but i'm also terrible at seeing them anyways.


----------



## dan-o

Aww congratulations moldy!!! I didn't realise there was a gender forum, I will go look for it! X


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Thank you ^.^

I can always post them here too but I don't want to annoy anyone hahaha.


----------



## SilasLove

Anyone having a sore tummy? Like overworked muscles sore? I'm not sure if I'm somehow over doing it at work or if it's just a kind of normal occurrence for now? I just don't know. I thought with only having had my daughter 14 months ago that I wouldn't have much muscle to stretch to accommodate this pregnancy so I am afraid I'm tugging or lifting a bit too much at work.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

I don't, but that doesn't mean it's abnormal.


----------



## dan-o

Yeah deffo Silas. I pinged an ab getting up off the floor earlier, its happened a few times. Also when I run and engage my core it's not tight like normal, I have a middle portion of jiggle, so I reckon mine have separated already. Normal for me tho, I had distatis recti with DS2 and DS3, but it closed a few months after delivery both times, so I'm not too worried. I'd say if you have pain deffo time to rein it in a bit!! Xx


----------



## SilasLove

I think I'm just exhausted lol. Worked a 12 hr yesterday and didn't rest much at all so I'm worn out. I'm just letting myself worry prob for no reason :dohh:


----------



## Boothh

Hi guys, good to see most of us are feeling less sick now. Well as for me my hyperemesis peaked and I ended up with ketones again admitted for IV fluids and anti emetics on Tuesday. I'm feeling much better now after the fluids though so hopefully I can keep on top of it again. 
So glad to hit 12 weeks today! I need to update my ticker.


----------



## sunnydee

Oh boothh that sounds awful I hope you start feeling better now you're 12 weeks. I can't even imagine how to deal with being that sick.
I'm obviously an awful patient because I'm absolutely miserable the last few days, I've picked up a cold/flu and I haven't been sleeping well at all. I'm really struggling to look after my LO while feeling so exhausted and it has me worried about how I will cope with 2 kids and lack of sleep :(


----------



## SilasLove

Oh sunny don't worry! You'll do great. Being sick is a bit different then just being tired imo. it's all a learning curve. You'll be great &#128077;


----------



## dan-o

I find I always forget how much energy had before while I'm pregnant and surprise myself with how much I can get done once baby's born! Growing a human is tiring!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

All on track, new due date the 5/12 so will change ticker now, never felt so relived x
 



Attached Files:







20170526_114433.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Natasha2605

Lovely scan picture!

I'm feeling good, pretty headachey on and off and seriously lacking motivation which is not good for my house unfortunately!


----------



## SilasLove

Yay myheart!! 
I've been lacking motivation/energy for months. One day my house will be cleaned properly again...:wacko:


----------



## Boothh

SilasLove said:


> Yay myheart!!
> I've been lacking motivation/energy for months. One day my house will be cleaned properly again...:wacko:

This! Lol, it's killing me how badly my house needs deep cleaning I just have no motivation to do it what so ever, especially now it's warm out, I feel even less like doing it. Bring on the nesting:haha:


----------



## dan-o

Myheart what a precious picture :cloud9: congrats on the milestone!!! Yay!

Enjoying the sun here, trying to eliminate my T-shirt lines ready for my dress tomorrow (friends wedding!) should be doing the housework while I've only got one kiddie tho really, naughty mummy lol &#55357;&#56861;


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend so far? 
We told the kids last night, they are super happy about baby x


----------



## SilasLove

I think my son has chicken pox :dohh: 

I am still feeling like poo most of the time, I'm hoping for a change soon.


----------



## Natasha2605

SilasLove said:


> I think my son has chicken pox :dohh:
> 
> I am still feeling like poo most of the time, I'm hoping for a change soon.

Oh no. Hope hes not too ill with it. 

Quiet weekend here. Have the kids & house in the day then work 4-10 :sleep:


----------



## wrapunzel

Myheart we are due date buddies now! Yay! 

Ive been feeling flutters. Have gone from mildly gluten sensitive to full blown allergic, have to be careful not to eat ANYTHING gluten now so even like hush puppies made with mostly cornmeal are out :nope: and my cookie dough ice cream :cry:

Been craving sushi. Why must I crave things I cannot make at home?

Hope everyone is doing awesome!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

One more week till i'm in the second trimester! Woooo!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Is the sonline doppler the best one to buy? I've not had one before so no idea?

I can't believe how close 2nd tri is for some of us now!! Eekkk


----------



## dan-o

I've got a sonoline myheart, is 6 years old and still going strong lol x

Feeling like I'm 2nd tri now, so much better!
The only bad thing is I keep getting a trapped bladder in the night, it's so hard to pee!


----------



## robo123

I'm 9 weeks it's dragging, symptoms are not too bad feel more sick the last 2 days all day Queasiness. Just hoping all is well. Jealous you girls are nearly second tri my heart what a great picture so pleased all is going great xx


----------



## dan-o

Robo can't believe you are 9w already! Seems just a couple of weeks ago you got your BFP!!!


----------



## robo123

Time seems to be going so slow, I have my next scan in just over three weeks so hoping all is well. Xx


----------



## Natasha2605

xxmyheartxx said:


> Is the sonline doppler the best one to buy? I've not had one before so no idea?
> 
> I can't believe how close 2nd tri is for some of us now!! Eekkk

I've got an angel care one. Reduced on amazon to £20 at the mo!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

What have you all heard about the dopplers? I keep seeing everyone talking about using them everyday but then some people say how bad it actually is to use them? I don't know what to believe. I want one super bad though lmao. I'd probably go for the sonoline b because I see that one spoken about so much.


----------



## dan-o

I don't see what harm it could possibly do. It's like very low frequency ultrasound waves. You can have actual ultrasounds daily if need be and not be harmed by it. 
The danger is if you use them once baby is viable and think that the presence of a heartbeat means all is well, when it's not. Obviously ultrasound can heat up tissue, but you would have to hold it in the same place for an awfully long time. I strongly believe my anxiety would be way more harmful to my baby than using a doppler!


----------



## sunnydee

I was tempted to get a Doppler before I had my first scan but I think now that I've heard the heartbeat I'm alot more relaxed and would probably stress myself more by using a Doppler at home. 

It won't be long till we start feeling flutters and kicks and learning the usual movements of baby is more reassuring than using a Doppler everyday imo


----------



## dan-o

Scan tomorrow eeek!

Definitely getting regular flutters and tickles but very subtle. No pops yet! I'm still on the doppler for now!


----------



## SilasLove

I'm sure I'm feeling flutters here and there, be then again it's some guessing still for me at this point. 

Thankfully doesn't seem my son has chicken pox lol. What a relief. 

I've felt pretty good the last 2 days.


----------



## wrapunzel

I've had flutters too, still managing to be nervous for the HB check! Hah


----------



## MoldyVoldy

I have definite baby movements. It's so precious when I feel them. They're still pretty sporadic and seemingly random though. 

I ate eggs with jalapenos and cheese last night and a few minutes after they were gone I got 2 distinct flutters. Baby loved those eggs. lol


----------



## dan-o

Still scraping in as a December mummy! EDD 1st December (although will be induced November I believe) 

All looked fab on the scan :cloud9: 

I definitely felt a couple of the movements I saw, while the scanner was on my belly! She was quite lively! At one point she turned her head around and looked right at us, and she then grabbed the cord when the lady was trying to check it :haha: 

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/098708B1-5F25-4DFB-B20C-1D08C702391E.jpg

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k240/DANIELLA77/BE3E70BE-1163-44E6-ACFE-D5D47BC28721.jpg


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Awww hi baby!!! 
Glad all is ok Dan! x


----------



## SilasLove

Awe dan! Such a pretty girl you have there. Lovely profile xx


----------



## wrapunzel

Beautiful photos Dan!

Voldy awwww those eggs sound delish, no wonder baby danced for them!


----------



## SilasLove

Had an appointment today. On the good side baby was moving around too much for Doppler so got a quick peek (no picture sadly) at the little one. Sure was just a wiggling! On the somewhat not so great note my blood pressure was pretty elevated (explained stressful work day) so I have to go back in 2 weeks and my legs were slightly swollen so :shrug: we'll see how it goes. I do work an active, full-time job so it's not concerning to me just yet as today was a rough day. Just going to wait it out and see what is said at my appt in 2 weeks.


----------



## dan-o

Aww thanks ladies <3 

Silas sounds like you need a rest!!!

I'm desperate to buy some stuff, this is the trouble with finding out the gender so early :haha:
I saw beautiful rainbow blanket the other week but it's gone now. I need something girly!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

We need to buy everything, but I waiting for a bit before I get anything.


Is anyone else having headaches? I don't remember having them with my others, but the past couple of days I've had a bad head, and that's one thing I struggle with x


----------



## nickinakinoo

Hi ladies,

Can I join? I'm currently due 27th Dec but I bet it'll change when I have my scan, I have a sneaky suspicion that I'll be due 25th! I was only back from maternity leave 3 days when I found out I was pregnant and a week after that I went of sick with severe nausea/morning sickness so they're not best pleased with me. Part of me wants to leave and spend time with my son before the next one comes (which was the plan before we found out about number 2) but now I'm feel I should stay until I qualify for maternity again.

I met my midwife yesterday and she said I should get a scan date soon. I had an early scan at 7 weeks so just hoping everything is still ok!


----------



## Natasha2605

xxmyheartxx said:


> We need to buy everything, but I waiting for a bit before I get anything.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having headaches? I don't remember having them with my others, but the past couple of days I've had a bad head, and that's one thing I struggle with x

I'm the same, having almost daily headaches. Sucks and they make me feel absolutely terrible. 

My dating scan is today. thinking my date will be about the 15th but we shall see!

Welcome nickinakinoo :)


----------



## Natasha2605

My official date is December 14th :)

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/318E3B1F-B9EB-498B-B3C0-3AF07D33DE04_zpsoxteh1j3.jpg


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hi baby! That's a brilliant scan pic Natasha!


----------



## wrapunzel

Natasha, so cute!!!! Yay! Almost makes me wish I got to have another u/s before 20w!

Aw I am the 12th now rather than the 8th!


----------



## sunnydee

Loving all the 12 week scans I wish I was getting one sooner too, 20 weeks is so far away! 

I've been feeling crampy the last few days as my uterus is starting to move up, I have headaches too almost everyday! 
At least I've been having a nap when DS naps so I'm not as exhausted as last week.


----------



## dan-o

Aww lovely pic Natasha, congrats!!


----------



## dan-o

Officially 2nd tri today!! :happydance:

In a not so chirpy note I have my midwife booking appt this morning, ughhhh! I have to take all 3 kids along as well :haha:

Sunny why no 12w scan?


----------



## dan-o

Mine moved as well wrap! I'm the 1st instead of the 5th!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Happy 2nd tri Dan!
Good luck at the midwife, I hope the kids are ok for you x


----------



## dan-o

Can you imagine it? I'm currently withholding snacks and ipads in preparation:haha:

How's your sickness doing? Mine mostly gone now but I did puke my weetabix on weds for no apparent reason, but was fine after that lol x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm the same when I have an appointment and I need to take all 3, plenty of snacks haha!!!

My sickness has gone now, still get small bouts of nausea when I'm hungry but that's about It, my bloat varies as well which is a pain, as still hiding it from everyone bar close family and kids have had to have a big pep talk not to talk about baby in front of people x


----------



## dan-o

Well it went fine after all that. 

They decided to combine today with my 16w appt, as I'm so close to it, and had a listen with the doppler! My 5yo nearly fainted lol! 

Don't have to go back until 25w now, phew! 

Scan and consultant in July my next appointment!

Ps. My bloat is rediculous one day and non existent the next. Sod's law it was a mega bloat day on Monday when we went for a day out with family we haven't told yet. They gave some funny looks but didn't ask!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Oh bless him haha!
Glad all was ok, I must get around to booking my 16 week check up, but got a couple of weeks yet.Whens your next scan? Mines the 14th x


----------



## dan-o

My scans on the 18th July :flower: seems quite close now it's only next month! Got 3 birthdays to organise before than so I'll be keeping busy until then lol x


----------



## SilasLove

Sounds busy dan-o! 
I'm still experiencing nausea, headaches, diahrrea at times :dohh: 
Hopefully it gets better soon xx


----------



## wrapunzel

Woaaah Dan-o, no appt from 14w to 25w? That's crazy. Don't you need your GD test during that window?


----------



## dan-o

No they don't do it here as standard. Only if something flags it up or you've had it before :flower: i think it's as late as almost 3rd tri even if you do.

I do have my consultant app at 20w straight after my anomaly scan tho. Not sure what they plan to do with me this time, I have a feeling my EDD will become a November one! 

Most appointments seem pointless before 24w as the baby isn't classed as viable and only a potential miscarriage. They really aren't interested here unless mums health is at risk! (You can tell I've been there before!!)

Is GD test something they do to everyone over there?


----------



## dan-o

Urghhj I have the worst wind pains tonight lol. No idea what I've eaten but I pity my husband tonight if this lot makes it's way out in my sleep :haha: 

How are everyone's flutters? Mine aren't much different yet, still just an occasional swishy tickle. Not had any pops at all yet. Wondering if I have an anterior placenta this time.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ive not had any pops yet, just gentle flutters, well what I think is flutters, you would think I would know by now lol x


----------



## SilasLove

It's so hard to tell this early! Even on my 4th I'm like "well, maybe" lol. But I've felt around 5-7 times now...or I think I have lol.


----------



## Natasha2605

I've had no recognisable flutters so far! Even with my third I think I was at least 15 weeks. 

Glad your appt went well dan-o. I don't envy you having to take all the kids!

Silas, sorry you are still feeling so rough :(


----------



## dan-o

Well I guess baby is only about the length of our palms at this stage can't expect anything too vicious just yet. I'm sure I'll be complaining about elbows and feet in various places soon enough :haha: 

Can't wait to get past the next two milestones (20w scan and 24w v-day) trouble is it goes so fast after that!


----------



## dan-o

I'm on and off chocolate, wish I was off it completely tbh :haha: 

I've somehow gained a stone according to my weigh in at my scan on Tuesday :shock:

Late night fruit binges and less activity than normal (no school runs at easter, when very sick for a week and when DS1 was off school for a week) all ads up I guess!


----------



## dan-o

Dunno but it's so quiet on bnb lately, I used to get lost on the due date threads! 

Been to the market the morning and picked up a pecan pie from the cake factory seconds stall (dangerous stall :haha:) I can feel my thighs expanding already :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

Mm I could well go for some pecan pie! 
I think I felt flutters a couple of times now and I've definitely heard the LO kicking the Doppler lol, 
I'm meeting my new MW tomorrow because the one that booked me in is off on maternity leave apparently, I didn't even clock on she was pregnant :dohh: 
Hope everyone is having a nice weekend


----------



## dan-o

Mines pregnant as well, she had her first a couple of months before my last baby and now due a couple of months before me again! Funny!


----------



## sunnydee

dan-o said:


> Officially 2nd tri today!! :happydance:
> 
> In a not so chirpy note I have my midwife booking appt this morning, ughhhh! I have to take all 3 kids along as well :haha:
> 
> Sunny why no 12w scan?

I think they just do one scan between 8 and 12 weeks and mw said they can date better at 8 weeks so that's what I got! Not sure if that's the norm here in Canada but it was the same with my DS, such a long wait from 8 to 20 weeks!


----------



## sunnydee

I'm not sure if what I'm feeling is baby yet, sometimes I feel like bubbles? But it seems too high up to be baby, prob just gas lol I think I was closer to 15 weeks last time I felt flutters and it was obvious.

Have any of you had comments about having a December baby? I've gotten a few weird comments, "baby cursed with a December birthday" "poor baby having a birthday so close to Xmas?" I just think that's so rude and inappropriate thing to say! I have a December birthday and to be honest I find it really special to have such a festive birthday, everyone is always in the mood to celebrate!


----------



## Boothh

sunnydee said:


> I'm not sure if what I'm feeling is baby yet, sometimes I feel like bubbles? But it seems too high up to be baby, prob just gas lol I think I was closer to 15 weeks last time I felt flutters and it was obvious.
> 
> Have any of you had comments about having a December baby? I've gotten a few weird comments, "baby cursed with a December birthday" "poor baby having a birthday so close to Xmas?" I just think that's so rude and inappropriate thing to say! I have a December birthday and to be honest I find it really special to have such a festive birthday, everyone is always in the mood to celebrate!

Nobody's actually said it to me but I have thought/worried a little about it. Mainly because I've had all summer babies (may, June and August!) 
Only in terms of the house being over run with toys from both so close together and thinking about waiting longer to put the tree up lol :haha:
I don't suppose it really matters that much. I think I'll end up with a November baby anyway but it's certainly going to be a busy time this year!


----------



## dan-o

Booth same! Mine are April, June and July! With my boys all they needed was vests and babygrows, this one will need coats and hats the lot! The mind boggles! 
I think mine will be born November also. Hubby can't really take holiday in December anyway, so let's hope so, or he'll have to take two weeks off in January instead lol:haha:

Sunny that sucks about your scans. Are you tempted to have a cheeky private one? X


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ds is the 28th of Dec, was due the 17th, I've not had any comments so far but only parents, siblings and 4 of my closest friends know and they know what we have being through to get this far, I just need to be super organized for Xmas and ds birthday this year x


----------



## dan-o

I bet that was a tense Christmas, myheart, waiting to go into labour all though! :haha:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

It really was lol, at one point I thought it was starting Xmas eve, though he must of understood to stay in until after Xmas haha


----------



## Natasha2605

I've had loads of comments :haha: mainly because if I go overdue I'll be induced around Christmas Eve time :dohh:

Just need to be really organised with Christmas this year! And we have a holiday in September too. Thankfully I've started on my youngests Christmas presents so far.


----------



## sunnydee

Oh wow myheart that must have been tense waiting over Xmas! I know I will go overdue and I think mw will let me go 14 days over which is the 25th! &#128558; eeek! I was 6 days over with DS so I'm guessing baby will come around 18th which is a nice week before Xmas. We will be having a very relaxed Xmas day this year so no stress!
Wow Natasha you're already Xmas shopping! So organised! I'm a last minute online shopper haha


----------



## Natasha2605

I have to be organised this year :haha:

I thought they only let you go ten days over now?


----------



## Boothh

That's my plan too, as soon as the birthdays are out of the way I'll concentrate on Christmas so I don't have to do it all with a newborn. I think it will actually be nice though I can just imagine a Moses basket next to the tree. So cute!


----------



## dan-o

What better gift than a new baby for Christmas, I cannot wait!! :cloud9:

Lovely cosy evenings snuggling up with a new squishy! Lights twinkling.. Awww! 

The school Christmas play could be.. err interesting tho! Refereeing a 2 + 4 year old while breastfeeding a newborn and trying to watch 6yo in the play :haha: :headspin:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm hoping this one either arrives one time or I can be induced on the 16th once the kids have broken up, ds starts school in Sept and don't want to miss his school play and his Xmas school party x


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Whew! All caught up now. I love the new scan pics!

I'm officially in the second trimester, and it's so exciting :D My second a1c came back slightly "high" so I have to take the 3 hour glucose test this coming Saturday. Wish me luck because I'm going to be SO BORED.


----------



## SilasLove

Currently: &#129314;&#129314;&#129314;
Will it ever end? :cry:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

big hugs silas xx


I'm in 2nd tri!! omg!!!!


----------



## sunnydee

Seems like it will be alot more work for you mums with schoolkids and Christmas plays to attend etc! 

Oh moldyvoldy the 3 hour test sounds awful, I hated even doing the 1hr test last time. Bring a book!

Silas are you still sick everyday? I'm not getting as nauseous anymore unless I'm really hungry. I'm just exhausted! Hope this passes soon.

Also my boobs are sooooooo sore!? Like they feel huge as they did when my milk came in!? Is this normal for 2nd pregnancy? Definitely didn't have this pain first time round.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

my boobs are still sore and have grown loads!!

I've got some lovely right sided back ache at the moment, it's not nice!


----------



## Natasha2605

Sorry you're still so ill Silas :hugs: surely it's got to pass soon.

Still not even feeling pregnant over here :haha:


----------



## Boothh

My boobs have definitely grown but they've stopped feeling as sore now 
Sickness is still around though, vomited like 10 times yesterday but today I've barely moved and I've been okay so far.


----------



## dan-o

Mine are enourmous, like I've had implants and absolutely kill!! Similar to you sunny. I'm kinda scared for what it will be like when my milk does come in :haha: 

Silas hope you feel better! 
Natasha, jealous lol!!!
Booth that's awful, you poor thing xx

Sciatica has kicked in here, annoying but manageable at the mo! I always get it when pregnant!


----------



## dan-o

I'm definitely feeling movement now. Rolling movements mainly (still subtle) but I've had a few taps in the last few days as well :happydance: in fact I just felt a little tap as I typed this!


----------



## SilasLove

I'm just so nauseous. I'm hoping it's a farewell and will leave soon. The last 2 days have been more intense then I was feeling for about 2 weeks. I also have a ton of headaches, and I had a lady at work check my BP and it's still elevated :( ....anyone experience a BP spike this early before? I'm hoping it isn't a sign of problems to come. I've never had blood pressure issues in any of my pregnancies before...so it's a little nerve racking for me.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

SilasLove said:


> I'm just so nauseous. I'm hoping it's a farewell and will leave soon. The last 2 days have been more intense then I was feeling for about 2 weeks. I also have a ton of headaches, and I had a lady at work check my BP and it's still elevated :( ....anyone experience a BP spike this early before? I'm hoping it isn't a sign of problems to come. I've never had blood pressure issues in any of my pregnancies before...so it's a little nerve racking for me.

 It could be anxiety. You could have BP spikes because you're anticipating it to be high. Does that make sense? The same thing happens to me. Maybe get a home machine and use it a couple times a day, and record your results. <3 



dan-o said:


> Mine are enourmous, like I've had implants and absolutely kill!! Similar to you sunny. I'm kinda scared for what it will be like when my milk does come in :haha:
> 
> Silas hope you feel better!
> Natasha, jealous lol!!!
> Booth that's awful, you poor thing xx
> 
> Sciatica has kicked in here, annoying but manageable at the mo! I always get it when pregnant!

 My boobs have grown a bit and are still tender :( BOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## sunnydee

I'm scared they will be huge by December, I googled and found out that you can actually start leaking milk as early as 14 weeks &#128559; let's hope that's not the case! 

Dan-o that's great you are feeling so much movement already, when did it start for you? I can't wait to start feeling flutters or something soon! 

Silas hope your bp spike is nothing to worry about


----------



## dan-o

Definitely no milk here or even the clear stuff that comes before milk. 
I'm not sure when it came in last time but I was able to express for my baby while being wheeled to theatre to have my placenta removed last time. That was 35w. They said it was unusual to be able to get so much so quickly but I don't think it is if you've BF before! 

I'd totally forgotten about milk leaks tho! I've still got some nipple nappies from last time, lovely things they are lol :haha:

I've been feeling fluttery rolls for a couple of weeks now, I had a few sporadic ones before that as well. . I think it's all down to where baby is and where the placenta is this early. <3

Silas sounds like you need a break hun, I thought my life was busy but yours seems epic!


----------



## Natasha2605

Silas hope the BP is nothing to worry about! 

When I had Freya, despite her being my third I had no milk at all before birth. I breastfed her for ten months before falling pregnant with this baby. Now though, I think there's definitely a change in my breasts already as Freya has started pawing at them recently so I wonder if she can smell the milk.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Lots of back pain and tummy is hurting &#128546;


----------



## dan-o

Oh no myheart, sounds horrid, do you think pregnancy related or something else? Xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I honestly don't know, thinking the worse obviously, I'm calling the private scan place tomorrow to see if they can fit me in and trying to buy a Doppler off one of the Facebook selling pages as well, it's probably stretching pains but I'm worried x


----------



## dan-o

Myheart :hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine, you deffo need to get a doppler, these scans must be costing you a fortune! Xxx 

Have you tried the usual BH remedy of drink plenty and have a lie down for a bit? 

Are you feeling baby move yet?

:hug:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm on the water as we speak, I think I'm feeling subtle movements but doubting myself that I'm making it up in my head, ugh its so hard xxx


----------



## Boothh

Yay officially 2nd tri. 
I think I'm feeling some flutters now and can definitely hear kicks when I use the Doppler lol :haha:


----------



## dan-o

How are you feeling this morning myheart? Xx

Silas, booth hope your sickness is lifting! 

Good luck for your GD test tomorrow moldy! What a faff! 

How is everyone else feeling? My bloating has gone down a lot with a couple of days of sensible eating. :haha: now if I can just keep it up, I'll be fine lol. So hard when surrounded by kiddie's crisps, bread and breakfast cereal. I love eating those things right now but the painful bloating is not worth it!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've got a scan on Monday at 4, all the pains seem to have eased and I'm sure all is Ok, it's just hard isn't it? Hopefully getting the doppler today as well.
I wish my bloat would go down, I'm huge.

Good luck with the gd test tomorrow Moldy x


----------



## dan-o

That's good to hear myheart! I was tempted to book one was well but have resisted so far. I know I'll need to calm my nerves with at least one in 3rd tri and they don't come cheap do they!

The bloat has been my worst symptom this time round. Worse than the debilitating 1stvtri nausea! 
I don't know if it's because I'm expecting a girl or just coincidence, but it's been the worst I've ever had and time to get it in check!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

How are we all?
Can't believe how quiet b n b is at the moment x


----------



## robo123

Hi ladies, I can't believe how far ahead you all seem to me, in reality it's not far at all. I have an EDD of 28th of December. I still don't quite believe I'm at this stage. Just over 11 weeks. Seen baby three times and all seems well and growing. Just praying it continues. X


----------



## dan-o

Ahhhh robo, 11 weeks!!! Congrats on flying by yet more milestones, definitely your rainbow at long last!!! 

Myheart it's pitiful, what happened and where does everyone chat these days? This quietness seem like a recent thing, I wonder if it's the annoying adverts, I must admit the massive pop up ads do put me off!


----------



## Natasha2605

xxmyheartxx said:


> How are we all?
> Can't believe how quiet b n b is at the moment x

All fine here. Just plodding along. My pregnancy is absolutely uneventful this time round so I've nothing to add just now :haha:


----------



## sunnydee

All fine here, Had some pretty painful bloating yesterday too, other than that just tiredness is taking over lol
I feel like this pregnancy is sooooo long already, it's dragging by! Finally 2nd tri tomorrow!


----------



## Boothh

I'm feeling a lot better too fingers crossed it continues! 
Started to look at prams and things, every time I have a baby the amount of stuff to look at seems to double :haha: so overwhelming lol


----------



## xxmyheartxx

All fine at my scan, baby still measuring on track bar legs which are a couple of days behind haha! Heart rate was 144 bpm, the kids was amazed by it!


----------



## dan-o

Awww <3 Congrats on the fab scan myheart!!! Are you team yellow or did you have a sneaky peek? Any pics? X

Booth, I agree! buggies/car seats are a total minefield now! I thought they were bad before when it was just two posh brands icandy/bugaboo that cost over 1k, now there's loads of brands popped up!!! :wacko: I'm sticking with my P&T his time as it's not that old and I can run with it! I bought a new pebble with DS3 so I'll reuse that as I have a brand new cover for it :flower:

I'm thinking of getting a sleep pod this time as we co sleep so nap times are a nightmare (i.e. They don't happen unless I'm laying down with them :haha:) I'm thinking of the purflo.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Defo team yellow, though hubby is desperate to find out haha!
 



Attached Files:







20170612_183812.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Natasha2605

Glad your scan went well! 

There's so many new baby products coming out all the time! Thankfully we are sorted for our pram (bugaboo donkey) just need to order hoods once we find out what gender baby is. 

Thankfully when I bought everything new for Freya it was all unisex so all we really need is clothes and things like that!


----------



## sunnydee

I'm just going to use my phil&teds and maybe get a buggy board for DS. And I want a new carrier, possibly a woven wrap this time. Not much else to buy except clothes! 

Myheart scan looks great!


----------



## SilasLove

My blood pressure was 130/84 today. For now it's just going to be monitored. I got back July 10 for check up and we'll find out boy/girl then. 

I've been feeling, well, amazing the last 2 days...I'm hoping it means I've turned a corner and MS has taken a hike lol.


----------



## sunnydee

That's great you are feeling so well, hope 2nd tri is better for you.

I think my bump is about to pop, feeling alot of stretching pains going on the last few days! Growth spurt? &#128522;


----------



## dan-o

Aww beautiful myheart xxxx I'm guessing girl :flower: 

Silas so pleased you're feeling better! Shame about your bp but maybe is temporary as you've just got over the extended first tri awfulness :hugs: 

Sunny if mines anything to go by there definitely a growth spurt in progress! :haha:
I've never used a buggy board with my p&t's, may google that. What do you have? 
I'm on a nav 2 now (wore out a nav 1!) 

I'm definitely going to treat baby to a new wrap as I can have girly colours this time. :D I unfortunately sold everything except my 2 boba stretchys and my SSC, but at least I have those to be going on with!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Glad you are feeling a bit better silas, hopefully the ms has stopped now.

I have had some more pains in my tummy assuming they are stretching pains, still worries me Lol!

I've being looking at pushchairs, I'm liking the look of a bugaboo buffalo or a uppababy (i think!) We need everything but I probably won't buy until 30ish weeks and just do a big day of shopping x


----------



## Boothh

I thought my youngest would be my last baby so I need to buy all new too. I still have my favourite ringsling though! Should probably write some form of to do list really. 
I have an appointment to meet the consultant tomorrow morning, nothing too exciting I expect. 
Feeling pretty good here too sickness wise. hoping it stays like this!


----------



## SilasLove

I was sure my Lydia would be my last, so I already got rid of her little clothes. I think I've managed to keep 6/9 month clothes and up now, so if we have a girl I'll be a little ahead. I'll have to buy a double stroller as Lydi won't be 2 when baby comes...I've got jumperoo, a swing (although very girl lol), if another girl I'll have an infant car seat for her. A boy could use it, I suppose, but once again it's very girlish lol. So I've got some things, but still will have to purchase a bit. I'll need all new bottles, and I really dislike my breast pump so I'll get a different one.

Speaking of, anyone purchasing a breast pump? What are you going for?


----------



## sunnydee

Dano I have the p&t smartlux, the only p&t buggy board I could find was like a scooter that attaches but it's weird it only goes lengthways so I'm not sure how walking works! I'd like to see if one of the universal ones will fit it. My son hates being in the buggy already so def no point in getting a double!
I'm not sure about getting a breastpump, I have a manual one cause I didn't really need to pump very often last time but the manual is annoying to use when I did need to!


----------



## SilasLove

Ah yeah, I'll return back to work 6 weeks PP so I'll have to have an electric double pump to even try to succeed. I disliked my last and was told by LC that it is the worst brand. &#128514; Go figure! So I'm purchasing a different one this go around.


----------



## swedengirl

Hey All! How are you all doing? 

I'm now 14+1 and finally feeling good! Had a few weeks of terrible MS. But around 11 weeks it slowly got better. Also around that time my anxiety something would go wrong also got better. I was avoiding BnB to also help with that but now feel excited and believe everything will be ok- so I'm back!
Having a bit of RLP at the moment but it's not too bad and get extremely tired in the afternoon and need to nap, but in general I'm feeling good and enjoying being pregnant! 

Starting to look into things I'll need like a pushchair and finding that super exciting! Although will wait until after my 19 week scan before buying anything but it's fun to browse!

Hope all of you are well!!


----------



## Natasha2605

It's very quiet around here at the moment! 

All good here. Also 14+1. No symptoms, just a bump! Busy week as usual with working, housework and looking after my three girls so looking forward to being off the weekend. 

Our gender scan is less than two weeks away - I cannot wait to buy some clothes for baby!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

It super quiet isn't It? 
I'm certainly feeling more flutters, can't wait for the kids to be able to feel baby moving. I have my 16 week mw appointment on Tuesday and I'm still waiting for my consultant appointment to come through x


----------



## swedengirl

Yes it does seem really quiet at least compared to when I was on the TTC threads!

My bump has really popped this week. Thought I had a bump for a few weeks but then it disappeared (obviously bloat) and now its popped back and is a clear bump not baby bloat.

Wow your scan is so soon! That's so exciting. We don't have ours until 19 weeks but actually think it will go quickly as going on holiday for several weeks so will have that to distract us while waiting for our scan!


----------



## dan-o

Nice to read everyone's ticking along, we seem to be settling into 2nd tri now don't we? 

We've been ill with a chesty bug, never get ill in the summer normally! Making everything a bit blah, I've been doing the bare minimum around the house, it's a right tip lol. Hopefully it will pass soon. Got a run of 5 birthdays in the next 3 weeks plus Father's Day on Sunday, gonna be busy busy here lol! Takes me up to my anomaly scan tho, so at least the time will go quick! 

I've not felt much in the way of movement recently, just an occasional roll or pop of a kick. I am go all day and not feel anything. I reckon this one is snuggled into the placenta cushioning the blows. She's in a slightly different place with the doppler to a few weeks ago as well. My 2nd did the same, but the kicks came back with a vengeance later on! <3


----------



## MoldyVoldy

I hope everyone is well :) 

I'm checking in from my pc for the first time in a long time. I officially cannot use the site on mobile anymore. Ads pop up and have no way of exiting them, therefore I can't post. And that being said, I just had the same thing happen to me from my pc, I had to reload the page several times. I guess I don't get to use bnb anymore? Bummer. It's too much trouble to post these days. I liked it here.


----------



## dan-o

I think that's why everyone's left moldy is a right pain! 

I use my mobile but view the full site, there's usually a concealed x on the screen somewhere when an ad pops up. It's very sporadic, I have days on end with no ads then loads! I have a pop up blocker tho, so I'm not sure why they still do!


----------



## sunnydee

That's so weird i never get any ads on my phone using the mobile site? It does seem very quiet lately, maybe just cause 2nd tri is not as eventful as ttc or 1st tri boards!


----------



## SilasLove

IMO, Summer is crazy! Kids home from school, begging for attention and interaction. Vacations happen, etc. 

I'm working, managing care for three kiddos and trying not to lose my mind knowing I'll have a fourth before I know it. :haha:


----------



## nickinakinoo

Is there a Facebook group for Dec mummies? I don't check the forums very often and it takes me ages to catch up.

I have my scan Monday :D I'll be 12w 6 days (using the dates from my last scan) at the moment my due date is 26th but I'm convinced they'll move me too 25th! My son was 10days late so I could have a new year baby, do 2nd babies tend to be late if the first was?

It's so hot today, I'm melting!


----------



## swedengirl

Yes there is a FB group. You need to PM the original poster and she will add you! There are a few of us on there and much easier than the forum!


----------



## MoldyVoldy

I managed to get to the quick reply. 

For the longest time I had no issues with mobile and used it more often than pc. But lately the ads are HORRIBLE and they never have the x option on them! Even on PC?! Maybe it's a matter of location?? I'm in FL, USA.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

I'm currently sat at Quest taking the 3 hour glucose test. Blehhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## dan-o

Oh gosh what a bore!!

Sooo hot here today, melting! Just eaten a lolly and 4 ice pops lol


----------



## dan-o

Try clearing your cooking moldy!


Edit: cookies!! Not cooking :rofl:


----------



## SilasLove

I'm stuck at work where the AC isn't properly set for as hot as it's supposed to get today. We're already baking. 94 at high but will feel like 101 (F) &#128580;


----------



## dan-o

Silas what sort of work do you do? 

I've just sorted out my clothes into what still fits (tiny pile) and what to put away until next year (massive mountain!) I'm going to be rotating the same 3 or 4 outfits a LOT lol :haha:


----------



## Natasha2605

Wow. I can barely handle the 24degree heat here let alone those sorts of temps!

Listened to baby on Doppler tonight for the first time in about three weeks. It's surreal to think there's a happy little bean in there when I don't even feel pregnant!

Hope everyone's having a nice weekend!


----------



## SilasLove

Dan-o I am in direct care of mentally handicapped persons. I work in their homes (at a facility) and assist/do anything for their daily needs. It's like having a huge group of kids plus the ones I already have. Sometimes I feel like I'm going insane, but I really do enjoy my job overall.


----------



## sunnydee

Wow I wish we even had 24c here I'm freezing and it's supposed to be summer! 
I get to listen to Doppler tomorrow at my 15 week appointment i can't wait it's been 5 weeks since I heard baby's heartbeat. I get what you mean about not feeling pregnant Natasha, I'm obviously over the first trimester now and feeling pretty normal! &#128512;


----------



## dan-o

Yay for HB Natasha, can't beleive you are still getting off so lightly with your symptoms! So lucky! 

Silas that must be quite a physical job, no wonder you're pooped! Especially when you have your entire househd to run as well! I hope you will get some time off soon and after baby's born!

Sunny, good luck for tomorrow! Always exciting to hear baby <3 brill you are also feeling good! 

It was around 28 here yesterday and 26 today, doesn't get much hotter than that here usually as I'm by the sea. I went for a run this morning and it was already 20 at 6.30am, phew! I must have looked a sight with a fat tummy and shorts and a vest lol. I still just look fat, people I see regularly out jogging must think my fitness regime is seriously not working out well :haha: 

I had a couple of almighty kicks from baby last night when watching tv, unmistakable. I feel her wriggling when I'm sat down as well, but still only gentle and sporadic. Definitely thinking anterior placenta like my DS2, I don't seem to feel anything on the front, just either side. Unless it's just the way she's sitting. I had loads of kicks at the front by now with DS1 and DS3 :flower:


----------



## Boothh

Hi guys! Glad everyone's doing okay, I don't feel pregnant either when I don't feel sick lol. Wish it would totally disappear soon!
It's hot here too, so glad I bought a fan a few weeks ago last time it was warm. It really helps with sleeping.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I still can't believe how warm it is, it's my dd1 and dd2 sports day tomorrow and Wednesday, I'm hoping it magically cools down for them and me lol
It's also my mw appointment tomorrow as well, excited and nervous for some strange reason x


----------



## SilasLove

I'm hoping I start feeling regular movements. I'll feel baby a few times a day for a couple days and then nothing. I'm in that nothing part for 2 days now....makes me so anxious.


----------



## sunnydee

Me too Silas, I haven't really felt any proper movements yet I don't think, I might be imagining it! 
Listening to heartbeat today at midwife was lovely and a nice reassurance when I'm not feeling kicks yet


----------



## sunnydee

Dano fair play to you out running in the heat! I really need to get back into some exercise now that the nausea has finally disappeared, no more excuses for being lazy and eating a terrible diet &#128553;


----------



## swedengirl

Right there with you sunnydee. No more excuses... need to get moving!


----------



## dan-o

Sunny it's not helping tho! I started off 65-66kg in January and when I stepped on the scales yesterday I was 72 :shock: I must be packing down way too many snacks lol. Oh well at least I'm still fit underneath it I guess :haha: 
Went out again this morning but it was so warm and humid even along the sea wall. Didn't stay out long, don't like to push it at all now, just to be safe. 

Yesterday it was 31 degrees at 6.30pm! That's so rare here! Heatwave set to break though, sadly, back to freezing and rain again by the weekend I expect lol


----------



## dan-o

Has anyone bought anything yet? I've been naughty and purchased a few bits. I've got to buy pretty much all new though as I'd just got rid of everything when finding out about this little one. Plus I have all boys!


----------



## Natasha2605

I've bought about five packs of nappies, a boys sleep suit and a unisex sleep suit. Waiting until our gender scan next week to buy anything else. I don't need any of the big things though we thankfully when I bought everything for Freya - Moses basket, swing, playmat etc - its all in unisex colours.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've brought nothing, I'm so tempted to but I'm scared to.

Had mw appointment today, bp was fine, have a + of protein and traces of something will check my notes so sample being sent off, I hope i haven't got a uti starting, she didn't listen to heartbeat, she was an old schooler who doesn't think it's necessary, cheers love!


----------



## dan-o

Ohh my older community midwife is like that myheart! Did you get your own doppler in the end?


----------



## swedengirl

Not bought anything yet! Was soooooo tempted today in a baby clothes shop but really don't want to get anything until after our anatomy scan in 4 weeks! I'm fantasy shopping online a lot though...


----------



## Boothh

I've bought some small things, a pack of muslins, 2 dummies, a pair of booties, 2 bibs, 2 sleep suits, 2 cute vests and a multipack of them. I think that's it! It's all hanging up in my wardrobe. I'll start buying bigger things after the 20 week scan.


----------



## sunnydee

I haven't bought anything yet I'm waiting till we find out gender, I have all my boys stuff already and we had alot of gender neutral clothes so I won't need much.

A while ago I switched to cloth nappies which has been pretty easy with a half potty-trained toddler but I'm not really sure if I want to keep using them with a newborn, much more work I don't think I'll have the time! Anyone else use cloth?


----------



## dan-o

I used washable for my 1st and combi nappied my 2nd. I find it easier in a newborn as the poo isn't so bad and they don't wee such a large quantity.
My 3rd arrived at 35w so he was way to small and floppy for washables and I stuck with the disposable with him. I probably will with this one too as I have such a large mountain of normal washing to do each day I don't think I can handle nappies as well lol. I still have them tho, so we will see!


----------



## Boothh

I love the idea of cloth but I'm lazy as it is and I don't need the extra job of making sure there's always clean nappies :dohh:


----------



## sunnydee

Yeah I always have a backup of disposables incase I run out. It hasn't been too bad actually and im pretty lazy lol. I just dont have enough to do a newborn too so I would have to buy lots more if I decide to stick with it!


----------



## dan-o

Well that's Father's Day and two birthdays down, 3 birthdays to go! June is flying by, will be 20w scan time for us in no time!! 

How the movements going? I'm getting little nudges now, especially after eating but still sporadic, and not on the front, just the sides, nothing I could count yet. 

Weight gain still scaring me, but I've been sensible with food and exercising loads so it can't be helped! 

Has anyone seen the baby boxes Scottish babies will be getting? Awesome! Is anyone here from Scotland? https://www.glasgowlive.co.uk/news/glasgow-news/what-scotlands-new-baby-box-13210016


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've gained loads and I don't know how!!!
I'm feeling more flutters or baby having a little stretch I think especially after I've eaten and this morning in the shower I felt a pop type of movement, still feels super low down, hopefully won't be long until we start getting more movements.
I've not seen the boxes, what a fab idea!


----------



## Natasha2605

I've literally just started feeling flutters in the last two days. It's an amazing feeling :cloud9:

As for the baby boxes- I'm from Scotland and won't be accepting one. I understand their need but I think they should be for those that truly need them and not given out willy nilly. I think it's an absolutely massive spend of funds going into these when I think of how many will be unused. 

Many people think sleeping in a box is "safer" than other places but as long as safe sleeping policies are followed then they're not.


----------



## Boothh

I like the look of those boxes though, the stuff inside looks so sweet. You can buy similar ones in mothercare if anyone is interested. 

I'm 99% we'll be co sleeping like I did with all three boys but I'll still buy a Moses basket for day times I think.

I cry when I look on the scales, just gonna not look from now on. I've gained back the stone I lost from sickness in 1st tri anyway.


----------



## dan-o

Totally get your sentiments on that Natasha, they must be costing a bomb! I'd have loved one for my first tho, had no idea what to buy for him! 

Myheart, booth, glad I'm not the only one packing the pounds lol. Frustrating as it is. I've always been a small gainer during pregnancy, no idea what's on this time, I reckon it's because I'm having a girl! My excuse anyway! :haha: 

Yay for movements!! :happydance:

Booth we cosleep also, will get some sort of daytime contraption tho. I had the tiny love napper rocker for DS3 it was fab. Unfortunately sold it now tho!


----------



## SilasLove

Is anyone having rough MS days still? 
I can't seem to be 100% yet. 
I'm feeling what I think are stretches the most.


----------



## SilasLove

Ooh, also, anyone decided on names?


----------



## Natasha2605

Sorry you're still feeling rough! :hugs:

We've half decided on names. 

For a girl we've chosen Millie. We've kind of run out of girls names we love :haha:

For a boy we are undecided between three - Owen, Fraser or Jake. I'm not sure if I love any yet. Although I'm not sure if I will as the boys names I absolutely love OH hates - Harris or Jaxon.

Have you decided Silas?


----------



## SilasLove

We've decided on Nolan for boy and Natalie for girl. My sister joked about an N name as my kids and my name spell out part of the alphabet lol JKLM (Joseph, Kala, Lydia and Madelyn) but I actually fell in love with two "N" names :haha: so it works.


----------



## sunnydee

I haven't even thought of names! It's such a huge decision and kind of freaks me out if I think about it!
I always only had 1 name in mind and have already used it with my son so I'm lost now. Going to wait and find out gender so I only have to pick one!

That's too bad you are still having some sickness :( I think I'm finally past all the first tri sickness and finally felt some little nudges last night for the first time! 

Can't wait to start seeing everyone's 20w scan photos soon!


----------



## Boothh

I'm still having the odd bad day silas. I'm definitely noticing a downward trend though so I'm hoping I'll be clear soon.

It's quite fun this time being single and not having to compromise on a name :haha: I'm struggling with a boys name because I already have 3 but I quite like Cassius because I just think Cas is such a cute nickname. 
My girls name for the last two boys was Norah, but I don't feel like I can use it anymore. I'm liking Jasmine or Luna at the moment for a girl.


----------



## dan-o

Booth we have similar name taste! This one was probably going to be Cassius! I also like Luna but it's been used on my mums dog already :dohh: Norah is cute. <3


----------



## Euphobia

Haven't been here in ages! Trying to catch up. Hope everyone is feeling good or at least getting there!

We found out we are having a girl (been posting on the Facebook page) and we already have a name picked out. It's actually DH's late grandma's name. We both love it and it will make his mom really happy so big bonus. :)

Oh, also, my due date changed to 12/7.


----------



## Boothh

dan-o said:


> Booth we have similar name taste! This one was probably going to be Cassius! I also like Luna but it's been used on my mums dog already :dohh: Norah is cute. <3

Good taste :haha: 

Quiet in here this weekend! I really need to find out what that Facebook group is lol


----------



## Euphobia

Boothh, you can PM me and I can add you to the group. You have to friend me on Facebook so I can add you to it. But I can unfriend you right after adding you.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

It's super quiet isn't it??


----------



## wrapunzel

Hey ladies, it's been forever since I posted but I'm still lurking!

Got crappy news today... due to one of my conditions (EDS) homebirth is completely off the table. And I might have to leave my midwives' clinic and switch to a standard OB and hospital birth. 

Super duper sad about it, especially because with my daughter before I was diagnosed I safely delivered with them!


----------



## SilasLove

I'm just trying to keep calm about very little movement. I've been poking and prodding trying to get some response but I know it's just being too early (most likely) but can't help but worry myself :dohh:


----------



## sunnydee

Oh no wrapunzel that's too bad, was your daughter a homebirth? I've been seriously considering doing homebirth this time, I'm with a midwife this time rather than OB in hospital last time so it would be completely different experience, can't make up my mind what to do!

I think it's still very early for regular movements at this stage, I've only felt movements a few times now but it's hard not to worry when it's been a few days!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

My movements are not regular at all which does make me panic a little, and then when I do feel something I'm like am I making it up?

Sorry about no homebirth wrap, I can't have a homebirth as I'm classed as high risk due to previous complications x


----------



## Natasha2605

Sorry that you can't get your home birth :(

Not many movements here either. Flutters if I'm lying down at nighttime but nothing regular yet.

We do find out what we are having tomorrow though!


----------



## SilasLove

That's exciting! July 10 for us, I'm feeling so impatient.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

We are still team yellow! Hubby is desperate to find out x


----------



## SilasLove

Nearly 17 weeks and still having horrible bouts of nausea. I've honestly stopped taking my medicine aside from the occasional day when it's overwhelming me a lot (today for example) but I'm still getting nauseous a few times a day. Sometimes it's mild, and goes away pretty easily. Other times it's just like week 8 again or something ð¤¢ð¤¢

Ugh. Just a moan to you ladies....I know most of you are feeling great. It last till 20-25 weeks with my last so I really shouldn't be surprised. At least I'm able to eat meat most of the time now.


----------



## Boothh

SilasLove said:


> Nearly 17 weeks and still having horrible bouts of nausea. I've honestly stopped taking my medicine aside from the occasional day when it's overwhelming me a lot (today for example) but I'm still getting nauseous a few times a day. Sometimes it's mild, and goes away pretty easily. Other times it's just like week 8 again or something ð¤¢ð¤¢
> 
> Ugh. Just a moan to you ladies....I know most of you are feeling great. It last till 20-25 weeks with my last so I really shouldn't be surprised. At least I'm able to eat meat most of the time now.

I'm the same, I go days feeling okay sometimes but then like today I've been sick all day, was supposed to go out too but I was so bad I couldn't leave the house. I'm rarely taking meds now. I think the worst is over


----------



## Natasha2605

We are having a little boy :cloud9: as much as I suspected it was our first son I was still gobsmacked.

https://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q732/nw2527/B544E8F2-CDBE-4414-A9E7-42A9D7D8414F_zpstpqi4utk.jpg

He was a stubborn little bugger. Spent most of the scan with his legs literally crossed and sitting tightly on his feet!


----------



## swedengirl

Exciting Natasha!! Congrats!


----------



## dan-o

Omg I must have hit unsubscribe again, well annoying :dohh: 

Wrap so sorry you can't get the birth you wanted. I've not been allowed home/water/midlife led for any. It sucks as I'm a precipitous labourer and don't have pain relief, so would be ideal otherwise! 
I've just let go of it now, as long as baby's safe and sound. I've made the best of my dry land hospital births (2 induced 1 spontaneous) and managed to keep them active and natural (did have some gas and air at the end tho) I hope you an still fulfil some of your preferences xxx

Silas I've gone from lots of flutters, to rolls and pops to almost nothing this week! I've had to go back to using my doppler for reassurance! My baby has definitely moved I can feel her lying across me hip to hip and her back is out front. Arms and legs must be out towards my spine, hence why I can't feel anything! Still thinking anterior placenta as well! Glad you are feeling a bit better, hope the sickness fades further now xx

Myheart, well done on sticking you your guns lol! I can't not know, far far too impatient lol! How are you feeling? 

Booth sorry you are still so sick, but glad its dissipating at last. I hope it goes completely soon, great news you don't often need the meds any more! 

Sunny that's excellent news you are low risk and midwife led, you have loads of birth options now!

Natasha! Team blue, wow congratulations!! It's hard getting your head round having the opposite after having all the same so far isn't it :haha: I still can't quite visualise pink stuff and girl toys :D


----------



## SilasLove

I'm nearly in tears here at work as I was so freaking worried and I have had upwards of 10 movements in 20 minutes. Pretty strong, so not to be confused with anything else. :cloud9: 
So relieved.


----------



## dan-o

Aww that's brilliant Silas!! Baby must have moved round or something! 
The worry never ends does it :haha: xxx


----------



## SilasLove

No, it doesn't. But I'm glad I had that bit of movement, suppose it's stopped now though. Such a great feeling, well, until they get a bit bigger and it's uncomfortable lol.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've not felt any movement since yesterday morning, do I start to panic yet?


----------



## SilasLove

Myheart - I say no, but that's easier said then done. I've gone a few days between movements I've felt.


----------



## dan-o

Myheart I haven't felt mine since last night, so I've just got in (busy morning!) and listened in on the doppler. I can actually hear her swiping at the doppler and swishing about, so positioning is deffo key at the mo! Xxx


----------



## SilasLove

Happy 18 weeks dan-o! Have you got your mind wrapped around having a baby girl yet?


----------



## dan-o

Thanks! Nope! We were at the skate park this morning and I was thinking if she would be a tomboy and like that kind of thing, or girly and be pushing a dolly in a buggy around :haha: so hard to imagine!


----------



## Boothh

I'm only just starting to definitely feel movement even though I felt much earlier with my other babies. 2nd tri seems to be flying by I'm still undecided about whether to find out the sex! Can't believe it's nearly that time already


----------



## Natasha2605

xxmyheartxx said:


> I've not felt any movement since yesterday morning, do I start to panic yet?

Like someone else said it's easier said than done not to worry :hugs:

Have your movements been regular? If not then I'd try not to worry.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Still can't feel baby moving so had a scan and all is ok thankfully, baby was squirming around legs in front of face quite happily and couldn't feel a thing! So happy all is ok.
Hope everyone's ok x


----------



## Boothh

So glad everything is okay! The past few days I think I'm definitely feeling things. But only on the sides, maybe anterior placenta I had one with ds1


----------



## dan-o

Ahhhhh, that's fab myheart!! Always lovely to get another peek anyway, I've been a bit shy on scans this time. 
I was a bit worried about movements earlier and had to dopple again, but just had a barrage of kicks in a row. Almost like hiccups, can't wait to feel that again!

Im sure I was feeling way more by now with all my others tho. I could definitely see kicks from the outside from DS3 when I was in hospital at 19w!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I know I can't wait for more movement, not liking this part x


----------



## Natasha2605

Aw I'm so glad your scan showed everything was fine myheart.

I can't wait to feel proper kicks. Just now it feels like little wiggles and flutters!


----------



## SilasLove

Is anyone else feeling moody? 
I hate being moody, but I'm getting so beyond irritated the last few days.


----------



## dan-o

Yep Silas grumpy mama is in the house lol. :haha: im the same every time. Hubby deserves a medal lol. 

Went for a little run this morning as the kids woke at 5, got 2km in and had to go for a pee (under the cliffs!) got some funny looks from the fishermen :haha: Had to go pee again on the way back, overactive bladder issues today lol. At least my moods improved now I've had a good dose fresh air and exercise! 

Time is dragging so bad until my anomaly scan, still another 2 weeks to wait. Everyone at school knows now as well as my almost 6yo announced it to his class last week :dohh: I'm not even fully comfortable with the kids knowing until I've had my scan and reached v/day, never mind everyone else, but I guess with a growing belly and a grumpy attitude it's pretty obvious mummy's having a baby lol x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

My eldest did a show and tell at school :dohh: so much for keeping it a secret :haha: though I'm huge I can't hide it no more, I've just weighed myself and I've put on 3kg since booking in at 10 weeks.

I'm very grumpy sometimes, I can hear myself and I have to try and stop myself x


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm also quite grumpy although I'm not sure how much of it is due to tiredness from work/life balance and early mornings thanks to Freya.

Frequent headaches at the minute as well. Always an issue in my pregnancies!


----------



## dan-o

I do that myheart, I hear myself and think wtf am I on lol :saywhat:
Mine did it show and tell in front of the whole class as well, guess we didn't do enough that weekend for him to talk about anything else lol :haha: 

I've put on 6 going on 7kg since February. It's epic. I only gained this by the full 40w with my first! Thankfully the scales have only gone up slightly in the last few weeks, so I'm hoping it slows down now! :wacko:

I had a couple of weeks of constant headaches Natasha, but this week I feel ok, phew! Hope yours don't last long xx


----------



## SilasLove

I'm the same, I can't hardly stand myself lol. 
My daughter told her class weeks ago. :wacko: 

I'm also getting a few headaches. ð


----------



## swedengirl

I got the phrase "you seem a little hormonal today" so I'm clearly being grumpy too. Although I told my OH never to say that again as I might kill him!
We are off on our babymoon today though so hopefully 2 weeks relaxation will do us both some good! Was a bit stressful getting things sorted this morning but on our way now!


----------



## dan-o

Oooh enjoy your babymoon swedengirl!!! How lovely!


----------



## swedengirl

Thank you!!!


----------



## sunnydee

Enjoy your babymoon swedengirl! Anyone else have a babymoon planned? I wish I was going on mine now instead of in 8 weeks time, I feel like I'm going to be huge and uncomfortable by 25 weeks but it was already booked before I got my bfp.

The thought of a 6 hour flight with a big bump and a toddler is kinda making me nervous but the beach will be worth it hopefully!


----------



## Natasha2605

Not a babymoon but we are taking the three girls on holiday to Majorca for eleven nights when I'll be 28ish weeks!


----------



## Boothh

I wish lol! Might get a weekend somewhere but I'm trying to find a bigger house so I doubt I'll get anywhere before baby :haha: the kids have been to Disneyland for a week and to Cyprus for two weeks so far this year though so at least they still got to go lol


----------



## SilasLove

I really wish it was easier to travel here in US. For some people, I'm sure it is, but much too expensive for us. I always say maybe some day lol. 

Well last night was interesting. I've battled severe nausea this entire pregnancy and then last night it hit me hard and I then puke my brains out &#128580; I literally was vomiting for 7-10 minutes straight. It was awful. I have no idea where it came from as it was just sudden and I had been feeling pretty good all day. 

I've also been battling a sore throat and that definitely didn't help. I'll have to go to the doctor, I'm giving it one more day. But it's getting worse so assuming I probably have strep or something similar. :wacko:


----------



## dan-o

Silas you are really suffering with this baby, your poor thing. Good job it's worth it!! I've had norovirus at some stage with each of mine, but that's only been a few days of hell, I don't know how you cope with work,kids and hypermesis on a daily basis :hugs: 

No need for a holiday abroad, it's usually warm in the summer down here and we live in a holiday resort town/area! We have a staycation at home during carnival week in August each year and do all the holiday maker stuff. Also hubby's saving 2 weeks of his holiday this year for when the little one arrives. Might got abroad when the kids are older, to show them a bit of the world, but right now it would cause more distress than happiness lol x

Speaking of warm weather it's roasting here today! Feel sorry for my husband sweating it out in a kitchen!


----------



## dan-o

Booth that's amazing you've managed all those holidays! Did the kids like it? You must be broke now lol :haha:


----------



## sunnydee

Yeah I guess it's not really a babymoon when you have other kids tagging along! 
That's great you can just holiday in your own town! We went camping last weekend so not too far away but my son loved exploring in the woods and playing in the lake so was well worth all the preparation and packing!

Silas sorry you're still suffering, hopefully the doctor has an answer for you and you feel better soon!


----------



## SilasLove

Well, I've been missing way too much work! But, it is what it is. I'm exhausted. I can't ask anyone to understand, so I'll just move along as I need and if people start talking then I'll deal with them. Shoot, they probably already are! Screw them, lol. 

My throat isn't any better, so drs appt at 4pm. I'm forcing food down as I only ate once yesterday. I've not even been hungry, which is kind of crazy I think. I guess I'm just I'll over all. I took my medication after vomiting so I've been feeling fine as far as that goes. No more vomiting, at least.


----------



## Natasha2605

Sorry you're still having such a rough time Silas :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

I got asked outright if I was pregnant in the school yard today, a group of moms sent one over to ask (brave lady :haha: ) Guess I'm showing then lol. I feel really uncomfortable with anyone knowing until 24w, but with my biggest bump yet and the weather too warm to hide it, not a lot I can do! :dohh:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Big hugs silas :hugs:

Lol dan! I picked up dd1 from brownies last night and someone said I didn't know you was pregnant, I was like yep I take it it is obvious now, she was like yes, you are showing well!


----------



## dan-o

Bless myheart :haha: 
Do you usually show this early? I don't, but I don't usually gain much weight either. This time I'm piling on the pounds and the girth, its relentless lol. Hoping some of its water weight.. wishful thinking probably :haha:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

No I don't, especially as big as I am already, will be interesting to see how big I get this time x


----------



## SilasLove

Thanks ladies! I do have strep, so have antibiotics now and after 24 hrs I should be feeling a bit better and I'll no longer be contagious.


----------



## dan-o

Ohhh Silas Hun, hope it clears up asap now xxx

When are people having their anatomy scans? Mines a week on Tuesday, been a loooooong wait for this one it seem lol!


----------



## Natasha2605

Hope it clears up and you're feeling better soon silas!

My anatomy scan is the 27th. Not an exciting since we already know we are having a boy though :haha:


----------



## SilasLove

Mines in 3 days, on Monday. 
Thanks ladies. Have to call in to work again as doctor recommended I rest and be on antibiotics for 24hrs. But should be good now.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I hope your feeling better soon silas.
Mine is a week today xx


----------



## Boothh

Mines on the 24th! Two weeks on Monday, hope everyone has a nice weekend


----------



## sunnydee

Mines on 29th I can't wait! Especially since the last scan was 8 weeks and baby was so small didn't really see too much. I can't believe how much I'm showing this time already, had the same size bump at about 22ish weeks last time!


----------



## Boothh

sunnydee said:


> Mines on 29th I can't wait! Especially since the last scan was 8 weeks and baby was so small didn't really see too much. I can't believe how much I'm showing this time already, had the same size bump at about 22ish weeks last time!

I'm feeling big this time too, I'm already noticing its gettin harder to bend over etc sooner this time


----------



## SilasLove

Is anyone's LO visiting their ribs yet?


----------



## nickinakinoo

I had my gender scan, I'm having another boy


----------



## SilasLove

It's a girl for us &#128525;


----------



## xxmyheartxx

nickinakinoo said:


> I had my gender scan, I'm having another boy

Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

SilasLove said:


> It's a girl for us &#128525;

Congratulations hun!!! Are the children excited about a baby sister? xxx


----------



## Natasha2605

My OH brought down the Moses Basket and Swing from the loft today. Just to check it all over since it's been up there nearly a year. Makes it all seem so real!


----------



## dan-o

nickinakinoo said:


> I had my gender scan, I'm having another boy

Aww congratulations!! So two boys then? I love having all the same (I have 3 boys) slightly scared to be having different this time! :haha: 



SilasLove said:


> It's a girl for us &#128525;

Congratulations Hun!! I'll be coming to you for girl tips!!!! X


----------



## sunnydee

Congratulations Silas and nickinakinoo on finding out the gender!
It's so exciting! I was team yellow last time so i feel like this will be a totally new experience knowing if baby is a girl or boy :)


----------



## SilasLove

How is everyone? I've been pretty good. Feeling a lot better for the most part. xx


----------



## Boothh

SilasLove said:


> How is everyone? I've been pretty good. Feeling a lot better for the most part. xx

Me too! I seem to throw up once in the morning and be fine the rest of the day now. I definitely have more energy. And can feel the baby moving more. 
Starting to think more about names now and getting overwhelmed!


----------



## Natasha2605

All good here. Still plodding along quietly. Still no symptoms and not much going on!

Debating getting up at 5am to go to the next sale for some bits for baby boy!


----------



## sunnydee

Boothh- names are really overwhelming me too! It's such a big decision I actually have zero names in mind I need some inspiration!


----------



## dan-o

Natasha did you go? I didn't realise it was today until I woke up at 6 :dohh: never mind. I'm not going with all 3 kids in tow, they hate clothes shopping! Hope you eat some nice stuff! 

So glad to hear you HG ladies are starting to feel human again!! Phew! 

Sunny, names are a total pickle for us too. I'm soooooo picky lol 

Myheart did you have your scan yet? 

I'm also plodding along. Birthdays all out of the way, 4yo broken up for the summer, 6yo breaks up next Friday. Then it's relax for 6 weeks!! Yay! 
My 6yo's best friend who moved away is down this weekend and they wanted to go swimming at the holiday park, not sure if I can handle a 2yo, 4yo, 6yo and 5m pregnant myself in a swimming pool! The mind boggles!

My scan is next Tuesday. Then the countdown to v-day! Maybe I can relax slightly for a few weeks after that? :haha:


----------



## Natasha2605

Yes I did go :haha:

Got up wide awake after 3 hours sleep and was back home within an hour. Was very disappointed in baby stuff so only bought 6 sleepsuits. Got some lovely bits for Freya for our holiday so I'm glad I went. Hoping for a good nap later! 

The online sale is great for younger babies, especially girls. I'm automatically drawn to that stuff after three girls. The boys wear seems so alien still!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I had my scan yesterday, all was well, tummy measuring 1 week ahead, baby is facing downwards so she struggled to get a decent photo, currently in Wales and signal is shocking so will upload when home. 
I've had a couple of stronger kicks today which took me by surprise lol.
Hope everyone has a fab weekend x


----------



## SilasLove

I'm starting to feel more movement. It's nice. My OH has left for 7 days for work (possibly 8) and I am nearly beside myself over it. I'll call it hormones lol. 

Wish I had money to shop bahaha. That sounds terrible, but I'll get to it soon enough. Just have to purchase smaller sizes really. And anything I think is cute obviously lol. Need to get school shopping out of the way first though :wacko:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

How are we all? xx


----------



## SilasLove

I'm pretty good. Was gifted a ton of baby clothes today from a friend. So very thankful!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

That's amazing hun, I will have plenty off my sister if this one is a girl lol xxx


----------



## dan-o

I went for my scan yesterday, but it's left me a little worried. Baby was in a properly awkward position and none of the heart or body checks could be done, we couldn't get a profile of the baby's face. And gender was impossible to confirm (legs tucked up) she was able to do the dating measurements leg and tummy were normal but the head was measuring small when I look at my notes, as in the bottom of the scale small (no one mentioned it though?) It could be position but maybe there's something wrong? I'm booked for another anomaly scan in 2 weeks. Thinking of having a private gender scan this week. purely to recheck head/abdominal/femur measurements.... 
I've got a crazy notion that her head is stuck on my left as I swear she doesn't change position. Could it stop her head growing properly? 
I also have a lovely anterior placenta as I thought! Hence less movements felt! 

And no pics as I didn't really want one of a spine lol x


----------



## Natasha2605

dan-o said:


> I went for my scan yesterday, but it's left me a little worried. Baby was in a properly awkward position and none of the heart or body checks could be done, we couldn't get a profile of the baby's face. And gender was impossible to confirm (legs tucked up) she was able to do the dating measurements leg and tummy were normal but the head was measuring small when I look at my notes, as in the bottom of the scale small (no one mentioned it though?) It could be position but maybe there's something wrong? I'm booked for another anomaly scan in 2 weeks. Thinking of having a private gender scan this week. purely to recheck head/abdominal/femur measurements....
> I've got a crazy notion that her head is stuck on my left as I swear she doesn't change position. Could it stop her head growing properly?
> I also have a lovely anterior placenta as I thought! Hence less movements felt!
> 
> And no pics as I didn't really want one of a spine lol x

I'm sure everything will be fine. I know it's only normal to worry though. :hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

My babies head is measuring 1 week behind and tummy is 1 week ahead, took ages to get measurements as was tucked up facing down, had to do a few wiggles standing up and juggling my tummy so to speak to try and get baby to move, she said normally I would of had to come back but clinic was really quiet so she had time to see if baby moved, I was worried about the size difference and she said not to worry as they are there own individuals now, and was still in the range of growth, I know it's hard not to worry :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

I did all the jumping and wiggling as well, we for a wee, nothing worked, little rascal lol. Funny we have the same measurement discrepancies, makes me a feel a bit better that it's not unusual if we are the same.. Mine were:
HC: 167 
AC:152 
FL: 32.6

I phoned the scan place and they said they would measure head on a quick assure scan for £59 but not the other things unless I paid for an anomaly scan, which is £179 :shock: yikes!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've just gone through all my notes and no measurements anywhere &#128545; 

Will you have the scan Dan?


----------



## arabon02

dan-o said:


> I went for my scan yesterday, but it's left me a little worried. Baby was in a properly awkward position and none of the heart or body checks could be done, we couldn't get a profile of the baby's face. And gender was impossible to confirm (legs tucked up) she was able to do the dating measurements leg and tummy were normal but the head was measuring small when I look at my notes, as in the bottom of the scale small (no one mentioned it though?) It could be position but maybe there's something wrong? I'm booked for another anomaly scan in 2 weeks. Thinking of having a private gender scan this week. purely to recheck head/abdominal/femur measurements....
> I've got a crazy notion that her head is stuck on my left as I swear she doesn't change position. Could it stop her head growing properly?
> I also have a lovely anterior placenta as I thought! Hence less movements felt!
> 
> And no pics as I didn't really want one of a spine lol x

I have to go back in two weeks as well. Baby would not let us get a good face shot or heart shot


----------



## dan-o

Oh that's strange maybe your area doesn't put the scan reports in your notes. Seems to be different everywhere doesn't it? 

I'm thinking maybe save my money and wait for the NHS one. It's obviously nothing bad if you are the measuring similar AND no one has mentioned it or even flagged it up in the report. I need some new back wheels for my Phil and teds buggy, the money would be better spent there :haha: 

My scan reports look like this:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4615.jpg
File size: 52.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Boothh

My scans on Monday and I'm counting down. Been feeling more definite flips and kicks the past couple of days which is reassuring. Haven't seen little one since 11 weeks! It feels so long ago


----------



## sunnydee

I can see kicks from the outside now! Yay! According to my pregnancy app the baby's cartilage is turning to bone now thats why it's stronger! 
It's such a long wait isn't it, baby was only 8 weeks last scan i had, I'm counting down the days!
Dan-o hopefully baby will be in a better position for your next scan!


----------



## SilasLove

Headache after headache. It's become a daily nuisance. I'm just so frustrated.


----------



## Natasha2605

SilasLove said:


> Headache after headache. It's become a daily nuisance. I'm just so frustrated.

I'm the same. And the headaches are making me feel so sick and everything's a struggle :(

Still not feeling frequent kicks here yet. Sure I will sometime soon. It was around this time with Freya!


----------



## SilasLove

yes Natasha! They make me feel miserable, and almost seem like they're feeding in to my nausea and tiredness. I just want to lay down and not move. Feel like I've been doing better and now it's like a new little hurdle.


----------



## Natasha2605

SilasLove said:


> yes Natasha! They make me feel miserable, and almost seem like they're feeding in to my nausea and tiredness. I just want to lay down and not move. Feel like I've been doing better and now it's like a new little hurdle.

Im the same. Feel like I've done the absolute bare minumum since lunch time and wasted my day off work. And you know what it's like listening to your kids when you have a terrible headache :dohh:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hope everyone is ok?
I'm currently sat on the settee feeling little one have a party though it seems to be kicking extremely low down, hasn't really moved from this position in over a week.
Off to a play barn after lunch with the kids so they can run off some energy as our weather isn't very good x


----------



## robo123

Hey ladies I'm not feeling any movements yet, it's my first is this normal. Hope you are all ok, Dan-o hope you get a clearer pic at your next scan xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Very normal for a first pregnancy not to feel movements yet!

I don't feel many movements yet either and this is my fourth. Is does concern me slightly. :(


----------



## robo123

Thank you Natasha, hope you start feeling it wiggle soon, apparently if you have an anterior placenta it's harder to feel movements. Maybe it's that xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I was 21 weeks with my 1st before I felt anything robo, hope you are keeping well, happy 17 weeks &#128512;

Natasha my movements have only started really to become more noticeable these past couple of days, hopefully baby will start to have a party soon, I know how worrying it can be xxx


----------



## SilasLove

I'll say just within the last week has baby been moving more consistently or enough to feel. Usually in evening and when I'm laying in bed. Definitely getting stronger in there.


----------



## robo123

Thanks ladies, I can't believe I'm 17 weeks and according to my last few scans I'm ahead and I'm actually 18 weeks Monday!!! I can't wait to feel movements. How are you keeping my heart? Xx


----------



## Boothh

My new thing is feeling faint if I've been stood up too long especially if it's warm. I'm running so hot right now. Fainted in home bargains a few weeks ago that was mortifying lol. If I sit down quick enough I'm okay though sometimes it just means I have to sit on the floor in a shop :haha:
Soon excited to see my baby tomorrow!


----------



## dan-o

I've been a little off colour also, morning nausea is back with bouts of vertigo. Oh well at least it's stopped my relentless weight gain for now lol! :haha: 

I bought a few bits in the boots sale today, slowly building up my stash of baby girl clothes! 

Can't wait to get this second 20w scan out of the way a week on Tuesday. Feeling baby loads all of a sudden, she's getting strong, proper little thumps!


----------



## dan-o

Robo I went for a private scan at 21w with #1 and he was going crazy, I could barely feel any of it!!! Placenta was posterior as well!


----------



## Natasha2605

Hope everyone's well? 

All good here. Felt some proper wiggles last night which was nice. We've decided on a definite name and yesterday I bought what will be baby's first sleepsuit. My scan is Thursday.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm ok, a little tired but I think that's a given with 3 kids and the school hols lol!
Dd1 felt a kick last night, she was so excited, can't wait for them to get stronger.
I've not brought anything yet, i have being given a swing and a tiny love 3 in 1 rocker off my friend. We have decided on a girls name, really struggling with a boys name thou.


----------



## dan-o

Ohh I had the rocker napper it was fab! Unfortunately I sold it so I'll have to buy another one this time lol x

Anyone feeling baby hiccups yet? I definitely am! Exciting!


----------



## swedengirl

I am doing good! We went for our 20 week scan yesterday and all was perfect! We also found out we are having a little girl and over the moon. My OH and I spent the day suddenly coming over all emotional and getting very teary and saying "we are having a little girl!". Finally bought my first items as had a voucher that was going out yesterday with GAP that I saved so if everything was OK at the scan I could buy some things- so bought some baby gap essentials. It feels so real now!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations swedengirl &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## xxmyheartxx

tmi but my cm the past couple of days has being very snotty/mucusy I don't remember it being like this with my others, something that needs to be checked out maybe? Ugh sometimes it's like this is my 1st time x


----------



## Natasha2605

xxmyheartxx said:


> tmi but my cm the past couple of days has being very snotty/mucusy I don't remember it being like this with my others, something that needs to be checked out maybe? Ugh sometimes it's like this is my 1st time x

Pretty sure it's normal. I'm sure your mucous is continuously being produced and shed etc.


----------



## Boothh

Hi all, hope everyone is well! 
My scan was on Monday and I found out I'm having a baby girl! Can't believe it after three boys.just bought my first girly outfit today and it's blue lol :haha: 
Feeling her wriggle lots now and I did have an anterior placenta so that explains why it took so long.


----------



## SilasLove

Seems to be a good amount of girls now.


----------



## Natasha2605

Boothh said:


> Hi all, hope everyone is well!
> My scan was on Monday and I found out I'm having a baby girl! Can't believe it after three boys.just bought my first girly outfit today and it's blue lol :haha:
> Feeling her wriggle lots now and I did have an anterior placenta so that explains why it took so long.

Congratulations!

I had my 20 week scan today and all was fine. Super wriggly little boy still :cloud9:


----------



## sunnydee

Congratulations swedengirl and boothh on your little girls how exciting! I'm finally going for my scan in 2 days, can't wait to see baby!
I have been feeling so great the last few weeks until today... the heartburn has started!! Ouch! It started around this time with my son and had it everyday until he was born... help! Any suggestions how to prevent it?


----------



## SilasLove

Are any of you ladies feeling as if your December pudding will be your last baby? Obviously this is my 4th (7th counting bonus children) and although I may sing a different tune after she is born. Right now? I'm feeling like I never want to be pregnant again! I've felt pretty crap the entire time so far, and now my feet have been swelling every day and are so itchy!! Gah I can barely stand it. The idea of being pregnant again isn't appealing to me at all. I won't be taking permanent action, so my best route is an IUD. This is just how I'm feeling today, lol. 7 kiddos is probably plenty. But I also tend to get super broody before my little ones turn 1 lol. So can never really say. :dohh:


----------



## sunnydee

We found out today that baby is a girl!! So exciting! Wow there really are alot of girls due in December! I also have anterior placenta so explains why it took so long to feel movements, how does this affect feeling movement later on as the placenta gets bigger? 

Silas this is only #2 for me and I'm already considering it being my last as well, I can only imagine how you will feel with 7 kids in the house :)


----------



## Natasha2605

SilasLove said:


> Are any of you ladies feeling as if your December pudding will be your last baby? Obviously this is my 4th (7th counting bonus children) and although I may sing a different tune after she is born. Right now? I'm feeling like I never want to be pregnant again! I've felt pretty crap the entire time so far, and now my feet have been swelling every day and are so itchy!! Gah I can barely stand it. The idea of being pregnant again isn't appealing to me at all. I won't be taking permanent action, so my best route is an IUD. This is just how I'm feeling today, lol. 7 kiddos is probably plenty. But I also tend to get super broody before my little ones turn 1 lol. So can never really say. :dohh:

Before I fell pregnant with this one I didn't know if I believed it "knowing" when you were done. I wondered if I'd be one of these people who never felt it. But I absolutely feel done this time. I've had a problem less pregnancy, easiest so far yet in my heart I feel complete. TBH it's a lovely feeling


----------



## dan-o

Aww congrats on team pink swedengirl and sunnydee! 

Silas this will have to be my last due to age. I've run out of time! 

I've never felt done and still don't, maybe I will once baby arrives? Need to accept the fact I'm 40 not 30 lol :dohh:

Got my rescan on Tuesday. Been a long wait to find out if all is ok! 
Plus side I'm feeling some good kicks now so I now she grown some! Just hoping she's been growing her head!


----------



## SilasLove

I think I've been feeling done for all the wrong reasons probably. But I think I'll be ok with the decision. I'm 28 but I've been having kids since I was 20 (pregnant at 19) so at the point it would be nice to focus on myself and the family I've created. Who knows though. 

Hope it goes well dan-o.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hubby said today we are done after this one, though that's probably because we have decided to buy a new house instead of extending and he's in shock about the prices haha!
I like to think that once baby is here I will feel done, though I can't 100% guarantee it x


----------



## SilasLove

Last two days people have been saying "oh you look so pregnant" lol. Which is nice because I often feel like I'm huge.


----------



## sunnydee

I'm feeling pretty huge this week too! 
Hope the scan went well dan-o! :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

How was your scan Dan x


----------



## Boothh

I thought number 3 was my last so I think I'm definitely done this time :haha: this pregnancy has been so hard I really don't want to go through it again. I'm too old for this now lol


----------



## SilasLove

Terrible dull ache in my right side. Hoping it's just growing pains, don't have time for it to be something like appendicitis :dohh:


----------



## dan-o

Scan went fine, baby behaved this time! Head still 8 days behind my EDD but only 4 days behind when I actually ovulated, so not too bad. The growth has followed the centile perfectly, even if it is a low one. The sonographer said it was perfectly normal. :shrug:
We managed to confirm definitely a girl. I was slightly in denial until I saw it with my own eyes :haha:

I went and had my hair done yesterday, and my hairdresser (who I see daily as her salon is opposite my house) also pregnant and due on the 4th of December! Can't believe it! What a coincidence!

Here's my little lady. Yes she's got her hand on her head like she's saying d'ohh! Also had a good yawn while scanning, too funny!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5106.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SilasLove

Awe such a precious sono picture. glad it went well. How funny about your hairdresser!

My side is still hurting. Worse? I don't know. I've tried calling my doctors office but no answer. I'm not really sure what to think. UTI? :shrug:


----------



## dan-o

My bump is also coming along, anyone else getting a proper bump yet? Mines always a bit flat and spreads out across my entire front instead of going outwards! Definitely bump tho!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5137.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dan-o

Silas if it's not indigestion, then I'd probably try calling in again about that xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Glad all was well with your scan Dan! Looking fab, I'm huge!!

Silas I would call up about the pain x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

taken at 22 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







20170802_192809.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## robo123

Glad all went well Dan, loving your bump pics


----------



## dan-o

Myheart you look amazing! No mistaking you are having a baby, gorgeous bump! 

People just give me the is she pregnant or has she just let herself go look all the time :haha:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm going to be huge this time &#128584; time seems to be flying now x


----------



## Natasha2605

Lovely bumps!

Glad all went well Dan! 

Hope all is okay Silas. I'm Sure it's nothing to worry about. Maybe bad growing pains? Hope you can get through to your doctor soon. 

I've not taken a bump pic for a couple of weeks but here is mine from 19 weeks!


----------



## sunnydee

Glad the scan went well dan-o and I'm so jealous you can still fit into regular shorts! I'm massive already and nothing fits I think I'll be huge by December! 
Love all the bump pics I just realised I haven't taken any this pregnancy! Oops!
Hope the pain goes away Silas, I've been feeling alot of aches this week too i think just stretching.


----------



## SilasLove

Im pretty big!

So I'm feeling about 40% better. Still have pain on my right side but it's coming and doing today. I did call in to doctor and was told to hydrate and rest. So I took a 3 hr nap after work lol and back to bed 2 hrs later. It must've done something cause I am feeling better thankfully. xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1099.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Boothh

Aww such cute bumps! I'm absolutely huge lol. Really need to take some pics.


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies. Had an appointment yesterday and I was measuring 27 weeks. &#128558;
My doctor and I agreed to just see how it goes and not too concerned over it right now. My blood pressure was much better this appointment though! xx


----------



## sunnydee

Great that your blood pressure is better now silas! 
2nd tri seems to be very quiet in here everybody must be feeling good now &#128514;I feel pretty normal lately apart from sleeping in the summer heat is killing me, bring on the winter! 
Have you all started buying cute baby clothes? I'm terrible at spending money and have been sorting through what boys clothes I can reuse for my baby girl.. Too frugal!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hope everyone is ok?

I'm in a proper hormonal mood have being since Friday and can't snap out of it, not spoken to hubby since then either, can't stand the sight of him, not had this before x


----------



## SilasLove

Me too. Super moody. Can't seem to keep it together lol. xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

It's very quiet in here?!?! Hope everyone is ok? xxx


----------



## Natasha2605

All fine here. Plodding along and still not feeling pregnant! 

Two people in the last two days have been shocked to hear I'm pregnant as they didn't realise from seeing me out and about :haha:

I really am the smallest I've ever been!


----------



## SilasLove

I'm pretty huge. Size depending on bloat lol. But it's pretty obvious. 

We're here. Been doing pretty good. Enjoying my active girl. xx


----------



## Boothh

I feel absolutely huge now, starting to notice bending forward to do shoes etc that there's something in the way lol. Still being sick most mornings but I'm managing to get out and about a bit more than I was and slowly building up the babies wardrobe :haha:


----------



## sunnydee

Oh yeah bellys definitely getting in the way! I've been feeling pretty good though, can't complain about the random bouts of nausea that seem to come and go out of nowhere!
This little girls movements are so different from my son but it might be the fact I have anterior placenta this time the kicks feel alot different, more dulled I think.


----------



## Boothh

sunnydee said:


> Oh yeah bellys definitely getting in the way! I've been feeling pretty good though, can't complain about the random bouts of nausea that seem to come and go out of nowhere!
> This little girls movements are so different from my son but it might be the fact I have anterior placenta this time the kicks feel alot different, more dulled I think.

 I have an anterior placenta this time too, I did with my first baby but not with the last two and there's such a difference. I feel more jumps and wriggles than definitive pokey movements. She loves to kick my cervix tho :dohh:


----------



## sunnydee

Me too! It's the weirdest feeling getting kicked in the cervix! When should they be head down? I have my yoga ball pumped up and ready to get her in the right position! &#9786;


----------



## Boothh

sunnydee said:


> Me too! It's the weirdest feeling getting kicked in the cervix! When should they be head down? I have my yoga ball pumped up and ready to get her in the right position! &#9786;

I don't think it matters so much for another few weeks yet so don't worry! I think they can flip quite easily at this point.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Happy Sunday ladies &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## SilasLove

Hi ladies! So I'm measuring 31 weeks at 27 weeks. My weight gain is in acceptable range. What is happening?!?!? I'm so scared I'll be having a massive baby.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I had a growth scan at 26 weeks and baby was estimated to be 2lb 11oz already!!! They don't start measuring fundal height until 28 weeks so will be interesting to see what I'm measuring as well! My ds was 9lb 14 oz so I'm expecting a 10lber!


----------



## SilasLove

Oh gosh. I barely got out a 7 lb 8.5 oz (my biggest)! Seriously. I had a vaginal hematoma and emergency surgery 3 weeks PP. I'm terrified to have a bigger baby.


----------



## sunnydee

Will they send you for another scan or is that within the normal range? My midwife always just says measuring on track I've never been given the exact weeks but I presume there's some leeway!? She started measuring fundal height at 20 weeks for me.
I feel huge already though, how can I grow another 3 months!

How's everyone feeling? Heartburn has started for me but not everyday like last time, and getting a bit uncomfortable sleeping but all good apart from that! &#128522;


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm having another scan at 32 weeks but I'm under consultant who always scans at clinic as well. 
Heartburn is around every day now! Joys of pregnancy x


----------



## SilasLove

I haven't had another scan mentioned as of yet. Comments like "your other babies were big right?" I imagine it'll happen if I don't even out somewhere. This is my fourth as well, so I'm sure that is being considered.


----------



## sunnydee

It could just be more fluid this time rather than a bigger baby? 

Cant believe we're all in 3rd trimester already? Feels like it went so fast!


----------



## SilasLove

It could be. Only time will tell. 
12 weeks to go for me! Crazy.


----------



## Boothh

Hi guys just checking in, had no wifi for a few weeks! I'm huge and fat and my back hurts. Otherwise I'm okay though. Still throwing up most days but not much. I'm as well as I can be pretty much. Hope everyone is doing well in third tri


----------



## sunnydee

Oh no that's too bad that you are still getting sick boothh! Yeah I'm definitely feeling the 3rd tri aches and pains. I've been very tired and weak from low iron too.

I can't stop watching episodes of one born every minute it's getting very close now!


----------



## SilasLove

I'm doing pretty good. Not getting sick anymore, thankfully. I'm so sorry you're still suffering with it. I only get a bit nauseous from time to time. 

I have low iron as well, and I'm currently at the doctors office taking the 3 hr glucose test &#129314;...I hate that drink. I haven't been able to eat or drink since yesterday. Bleh.


----------



## sunnydee

Oh no it's so awful! I only did the 1 hour test so no fasting but I was so afraid of failing that I didn't eat any carbs before and was pretty healthy for the days before and my results were LOW blood sugar! My midwife didn't seem concerned by it though? I've been pretty exhausted lately so I guess it could be a mix of having low blood sugar and low iron!?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

How is everyone? It's so quiet!!!


----------



## SilasLove

It really is! I passed my 3 hr glucose test but iron is definitely low. 

Hopefully some ladies can come by soon and give us an update.


----------



## Boothh

I'm okay, still hanging in there. 
How is everyone? 
Are you all ready or still have lots to buy?


----------



## sunnydee

I haven't bought anything, have lots of clothes from my nieces coming soon and most of my son's clothes were neutral cause we were team yellow when he was born. 

I went on a bit of a nesting/ cleaning spree last week and got the bassinet all set up! I know it's a bit early but I got excited :)


----------



## Boothh

sunnydee said:


> I haven't bought anything, have lots of clothes from my nieces coming soon and most of my son's clothes were neutral cause we were team yellow when he was born.
> 
> I went on a bit of a nesting/ cleaning spree last week and got the bassinet all set up! I know it's a bit early but I got excited :)

I can't wait to set mine up. Her chest of drawers and changing unit are arriving this week so I'm looking forward to sorting through all her clothes and getting some space back in my wardrobe :haha:

Most things are sorted, I'm just waiting for my parents to order the pram for me but otherwise I don't think there's anything big left to get just little things like more Muslins and socks etc.


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm pretty organised. Have bought so much clothes and bits and bobs, need to order his chest of drawers soon so I can get it all out and sorted. 

I'll probably bring down the crib etc once we're back from our holiday next week, currently in Majorca.


----------



## Boothh

Natasha2605 said:


> I'm pretty organised. Have bought so much clothes and bits and bobs, need to order his chest of drawers soon so I can get it all out and sorted.
> 
> I'll probably bring down the crib etc once we're back from our holiday next week, currently in Majorca.

Hope you're having a good time! I'm scared to get it all out because ever since I found it it's a girl I haven't been able to stop myself :happydance:


----------



## swedengirl

Hey all!

Sounds like we are all starting to get ready. I have my little ones nursery taking shape now. Got her cot, changing table and rocking chair all set up and the cutest little baby gym that was a purchase for me really as it was so pretty but probably too pastel colours for her to really enjoy at the start- oh well! Ordered a play mat from etsy that I can't wait to arrive and her pram is all ordered and should be arriving at the end of the month.

Had a nesting moment where I had an urge to wash all of her clothes and sort out her dresser. I then spent a good hour getting all teary as I folded this gorgeously soft, freshly washed tiny baby clothes and putting them away. Never thought I'd enjoy laundry so much- but a first (and probably last) time for everything!


----------



## Natasha2605

Boothh said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty organised. Have bought so much clothes and bits and bobs, need to order his chest of drawers soon so I can get it all out and sorted.
> 
> I'll probably bring down the crib etc once we're back from our holiday next week, currently in Majorca.
> 
> Hope you're having a good time! I'm scared to get it all out because ever since I found it it's a girl I haven't been able to stop myself :happydance:Click to expand...

We are, thank you! 

I'm the same funnily enough. Boy after three girls and all my stuff is still is carrier bags in upstairs cupboards :dohh:


----------



## SilasLove

I'm majorly behind, but we are moving when baby is around a month old so I won't get too crazy anyway. It kind of stinks, but oh well.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm no where near ready, I have a next 2 me sleeper, pram and car seat and that's about it &#129315;&#129315; I will buy 3 packs of grows/vests and some hats/socks in neutral colours in the next week along with my hospital bag stuff some nappies/wipes and that's it until Baby is born, no point buying much as don't know whether pink or blue &#128512;


----------



## Boothh

Hospital bag stuff I need to get sorted. I bought an actual bag and 1 night shirt so far. I want to get that sorted over the next few weeks and bag the changing bag for baby. 
Ribs are really aching tonight. She's in such a funny positions, kind of diagonal. MW said I must have a funny angled womb cus it does say it's tilted backwards and my youngest LO never went head down and just stayed in this similar position lol.


----------



## sunnydee

Oh yeah I guess it's time for hospital bags to be packed too! I didn't even use half the stuff I brought to the hospital last time, I was in so much pain after that I just stayed in the hospital gown and did alot of skin to skin so didn't even have baby dressed while we were there, it was summer though so it'll be different this time round! 

I think this little one is in an awkward position too, I wish I could figure out what's what when she's kicking me! Although the midwife told me this week that she thinks she is head down but probably posterior like last time.


----------



## Natasha2605

I haven't even thought about a hospital bag yet! I'll do it in a month or so :haha:


----------



## Boothh

Natasha2605 said:


> I haven't even thought about a hospital bag yet! I'll do it in a month or so :haha:

I only grabbed mine cus it was like £3 in primark sale and I didn't have a bag big enough :haha: it was a nightmare when I was in a couple times early on with sickness I had about 5 little bags with me lol so I thought I'd grab one when I saw them. 

What is everyone craving this time around? I'm not really having strong ones this time, only for the smell of flash bleach recently which is a sign of getting anaemic for me. My bloods are being checked tomorrow though.


----------



## sunnydee

I haven't had any really specific cravings just wanting sweet stuff like cakes and pastries! I thought I wasn't really putting weight on so I've been over indulging!

I'm having a really hard time deciding whether to do homebirth this time, my midwife says I should just prepare for one anyway incase it turns out to be fast then at least I will be prepared. 2nd labour always faster right?


----------



## Natasha2605

They say subsequent labours are faster but I guess you never really know with these babies :haha:

I've had no cravings this time round. Very strange. 

I'm so tired the last few days. Work plus school runs, three kids and the daily grind of housework etc is running me ragged!


----------



## Boothh

I'm super tired too, meeting has definitely kicked in over the past few days but apart from that I can't be bothered to do much. I get breathless so easily she's so high up!


----------



## SilasLove

Hi ladies. Thought I would update. 

So last Thursday my blood pressure was at 172/120. I went in and was monitored for around 3 hrs. BP went down to 134/84 and despite contractions 3-4 minutes apart my cervix length was 3.5 and so I was released. I had to do a 24hr urine collection, and I turned that in on Friday. My BP on Friday was 142/86. I was given orders to rest and I came back today (monday). BP was 134/90. On good note the protein in urine was acceptable levels so no pre-e yet. But I do officially have the diagnosis of gestational hypertension. I'll be getting a NST and be seen every week now. 

It's been a bit of a roller coaster.


----------



## Boothh

Eek hope she stays in a little bit longer silas. We're nearly at the end now! My c section has been scheduled for 30th November but I'll stay here with the December mummies


----------



## Natasha2605

Oh hoping all remains okay Silas! 

Boothh that really is not long away at all is it?! Time is absolutely flying by.


----------



## SilasLove

I've not been feeling well today. BP was 146/92 but I'm just feeling it today. Get my first NST tomorrow morning.


----------



## Boothh

Natasha2605 said:


> Oh hoping all remains okay Silas!
> 
> Boothh that really is not long away at all is it?! Time is absolutely flying by.

It's mad isn't it. I feel like I've been pregnant forever but also feel like it's come around so soon :haha: 

I'm really feeling it now, lots of aches and pains and feeling generally uncomfortable, I'm measuring 4 weeks ahead too so according to that my bump is full term so it's no wonder lol:dohh: I'm guessing she'll be 8lbs 5oz though. So not my biggest haha.
Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## sunnydee

Hope all is well Silas, how was the NST?
I feel the same boothh, so uncomfortable all the time. I get like a constant braxton hicks whenever I'm standing or walking? Anyone else? The only time my bump is not rock hard and painful is when I lie on my side.?
So exciting that you have your date already, so soon too!


----------



## SilasLove

I don't really know how the NST went lol, my blood pressure was 158/94 and so I was hooked up for a bit but then got a wheelchair ride over to the OB ward and put on the monitor there. They didn't say anything about it so I'm assuming it was going okay. I was released after 4 hrs. I'll get another this next week, so I'm hoping it doesn't turn out like that again. Lol


----------



## Boothh

Just popping in hope everyone is well!
I've been buying bits for my hospital bag today, making it all seem so close now. 
And I just wanted to remind anyone planning to BF to grab some lansinoh nipple cream. Honestly it's suchhhh a life saver in the first few days! Can't recommend it enough and I wish I'd known about it before I already had super sore cracks with my second! x


----------



## sunnydee

Yes it's a miracle cream! I still have some left from last time and will be using it from day 1! I also use it on my toddlers cheeks in the winter cause he gets like red dry skin from the cold weather &#128522;


----------



## Boothh

Good idea for chapped cheeks sunny!
It's super quiet in here hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## SilasLove

Doing a lot better here. Ready for my baby girl to come, lol. Well, my body is ready lol.


----------



## sunnydee

Yes it's been very quiet, I feel like time has slowed down so much the last few weeks, counting down the days! 
Not feeling too bad, just uncomfortable from all the braxton hicks and being enormous! 
I'm so excited for Xmas this year, I feel like once I get my tree up then baby will be here and I can curl up in front of the fire for the rest of winter &#128522;


----------



## Boothh

Soo counting down the days right now :haha: (3 weeks 5 days) just need to finish off the hospital bags and make sure I have loads of snacks to take. I always get starving after having a baby!


----------



## swedengirl

All good here! Still 6 weeks to go until D-day but decided to start packing my hospital bag today and ordering some bits to go in there! Time is definitely slowing down and Im beginning to count in days now too. Im so ready to stop work now and think thats why time is dragging. Only 3 weeks left of work though! 

Sunny your image of snuggling down with baby in front of the fire for the winter just made me burst into tears with excitement! I cant wait to be all cosy and snuggled in with the little one.


----------



## sunnydee

I know! I think winter is the perfect time to have a newborn, no need to venture outside and you have a cuddly little hot water bottle to snuggle with &#128525; 
I've washed all the baby clothes and blankets so all I need to do is pack a bag now. I'm trying to get the motivation to sew some nursing pads (or maybe il just order more from Amazon)


----------



## Boothh

Iv never had a winter baby before so I'm looking forward to it, the boys are May June and August so I'm used to summer babies! 
Is anyone else getting restless legs? I get it every time I'm pregnant or anaemic and I hateeee it. I must've woke about 10 times last night at least. So tired!


----------



## SilasLove

I have the worst sleep. Between restless legs, hip/pelvic pain, peeing. &#128532;
I think I'm scheduling a chiropractic appointment this week as I'm miserable. Sometimes I can hardly walk. I'm nearly certain something is super out of line or out of place.


----------



## Boothh

SilasLove said:


> I have the worst sleep. Between restless legs, hip/pelvic pain, peeing. &#128532;
> I think I'm scheduling a chiropractic appointment this week as I'm miserable. Sometimes I can hardly walk. I'm nearly certain something is super out of line or out of place.

I feel for you, my pelvis just feels on fire constantly I have to shuffle it hurts when I walk. Not much longer now though and our babies will be here!


----------



## SilasLove

Cant wait! Had appointment yesterday and baby is very low, head down. Im very much ready to not be pregnant!!


----------



## Boothh

Me too! Bump is measuring 39 weeks :dohh: she's diagonal heads not down yet at all so she's all in my ribs and it's not nice.


----------



## Natasha2605

I hope time doesnt start dragging. Were pretty organised now aside from a few bits and bobs. Going to start sorting changing bag and hospital bag today. 

Feeling fine though aside from frequent pain in my belly which seems to trigger when I walk a lot. Literally my bump feels all baby. I know hes head down but other than that I think hes a very comfy little boy in there!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I have an induction date at 38 weeks if not sooner, babies growth has dropped from 90th to 50th, was admitted last Fri and Tues because of blood pressure again, my protein levels in my urine are increasing I'm in again for more bloods urine monitoring later and another growth scan on Tuesday if it's still dropped baby will be here next week. I'm so not organized at all, though hospital bags are sorted now x


----------



## swedengirl

Hope you and little one are doing OK myheart!


----------



## SilasLove

Babe was measuring 37 weeks at 36, so seems to have slowed down on growth. My BP is slightly elevated again, but urine looks good and my non-stress tests have been going well. I guess no real hope of having the baby early &#128514; ...sounds terrible, but Im OVER IT. trying to get organized this week so come my appt next Monday I can beg them to check me for progress and hopefully for induction at 39 weeks or so. But I have terrible cramping and contractions that come and go. So annoying. Almost enough to be like oh wait a minute! But then they disappear. Boo.


----------



## sunnydee

I feel your pain! I'm pretty over it now too, can barely walk, can't stand for long periods, even lying down I get sore hips so have to keep rolling over (which is the hardest thing to do!) 
As soon as I hit 39 weeks il be trying everything to get baby out haha


----------



## Boothh

Same lol. I'm so ready for her to come now I want her on my chest n I want to smell her hair omgggg that new baby smell is insane. 
At the same time tho every time I get a few contractions I absolutely poo myself and panic to death that I'm not ready and please let's now be in labour :haha: 
16 more sleeps at the very most tho! Aak I'm scared.


----------



## SilasLove

My cousin had their December baby yesterday. He was only 5lb 8oz and is having some blood sugar issues...he was originally due Dec 4. 

Ive had a sore throat for days, my boobs are leaking at times, I have a stupid hemorrhoid &#128532; ...and I am a walking human oven. Literally. I am always hot. 

And enough of my complaining Im sure. Planning to get more done today to plan for baby. She must know I am not organized yet.


----------



## Boothh

SilasLove said:


> My cousin had their December baby yesterday. He was only 5lb 8oz and is having some blood sugar issues...he was originally due Dec 4.
> 
> Ive had a sore throat for days, my boobs are leaking at times, I have a stupid hemorrhoid &#128532; ...and I am a walking human oven. Literally. I am always hot.
> 
> And enough of my complaining Im sure. Planning to get more done today to plan for baby. She must know I am not organized yet.


Aw hope he's doing well silas, 

I feel like I'm actually sick of my own voice complaining at this point :haha: but everything hurts or is uncomfortable or much harder to do than it should be. I just want to stay in bed until she comes now.


----------



## Natasha2605

I hope your cousins baby is doing well Silas! 

Ive found this week a bit harder. Getting a lot of pains down below and periods when my back is in a lot of pain and some pain in my tummy if Im walking for too long. Midwife again tomorrow, I hope hes starting to engage which would explain the pains.

Anyone done their hospital bags yet? Need to get round to doing mine but having a complete blank about what to put in. Youd think Id remember having done it three times now!


----------



## SilasLove

I have an consultation with a chiropractor tomorrow. Im hoping to get some relief soon since I at least have 2 weeks left. I cant keep going without sleep.


----------



## sunnydee

Silas- Hope the chiropractor works! I wonder if I should try that too? Feeling like my lack of exercise is going to make labour harder for me but everything hurts so I have zero motivation to even go for a walk.
Hope your cousins baby is doing well.

Natasha- same! I have my bag sitting there with a couple of pads and nappies in it and pretty much can't figure out what else I need lol

Well plus there's a chance baby will be born at home so I guess that's why I haven't put much thought into packing a bag.


----------



## Natasha2605

I tend to stay in hospital as little as possible so dont pack heavy. Done babies yesterday and put in - 

Nappies and wipes
Three sleepsuit/vest combinations. (First size,newborn and up to one month depending on his size)
Going home outfit 
Bib,socks and mitts 
Snowsuit 
2 blankets
And a Muslin. 

Roughly done, but its a start. 

Midwife this morning so hoping hes started to engage!


----------



## Boothh

Both our bags are half packed on the top of the changing unit. I'm hoping not to be in too long but bein my 3rd c section will definitely be a night or two, 
In the babies bag there's just nappies, wipes plenty of sleep suits and vests and a blanket pretty much. Mine has big knickers, pjs, a towel, new slippers, lip balm, LANSINOH! Maternity pads. Don't forget a pen. I'm planning on taking a bag of snacks cus I always get so hungry bf and hospital rations don't do it and I've spent so long in that hospital over the past few years I refuse to pay the prices of the hospital shop lol haha :haha: 
That has stuff like oat cereal bars, dried apricots, lucozade, chocolate raisins, mini cheddars etc.


----------



## SilasLove

I swear ladies, I am amazed. I went to chiropractor and got a test adjustment on my right hip. I feel a difference and although not nearly what I need it to be - that little relief is awesome. I go back tomorrow for another adjustment. My hip/back is super inflamed and swollen so it will take a few adjustments. Im just hoping after tomorrow itll be enough to help me get through the rest of this pregnancy. I also had my neck adjusted ...AMAZING. Never been to a chiropractor before and now I have no idea why, lol. 
Anyhow, I really suggest it. I already feel a difference in my body & baby has been moving like crazy today so not sure if she liked it too or not but Im feeling better. Was able to drive without any pain today and its been a while!


----------



## Boothh

Glad it's helped silas! 

9 sleeps left until I meet my baby, eeek I'm starting to panic now. And not looking forward to c section recovery either. My pre op is on Thursday, I can't believe how quickly it's come around.

I wonder if we have any December babies appear yet? Hope everyone is well.


----------



## SilasLove

I saw that one person delivered in October on the Facebook group. 
Im being induced Nov 29th if she doesnt come on her own before then. 
Im at 2cm and 75% as of yesterday. 
They are going to strip my membranes on Monday.


----------



## Natasha2605

I cant believe you ladies have end dates in site. So much uncertainty over here. It really is such a waiting game. 

Still need to do my hospital bag. Least babies is done. Few other bits to do too but nothing much!


----------



## sunnydee

Wow there will be babies arriving very soon! I'm thinking I will probably go past due date as I did last time too, it's so nice for you ladies to have a date set!

Do you start getting cervical checks at each appointment now? My midwife hasn't mentioned it and I'm not sure I even want to know? It might just get my hopes up that something will happen sooner!


----------



## Boothh

I never ended up joining the Fb group for some reason can anyone pm me the link? 

I don't envy you Natasha it definitely helps my anxiety Knowing when she's coming. My first baby was born on his due date and the other 2 at 39 weeks exactly like this one will be so iv never gone over due. I can't imagine it's much fun! 

Not sure where you are sunny but I don't think they check you til you're over due in the uk and I imagine they'd do it during your sweep. 

My hospital bags are on the changing unit kind of packed. I don't think there's much more I need in them but I could do with sorting them out properly, double checking and fitting everything in nicely. I'll do that over the next few days,


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I had a baby boy yesterday, weighing 6lb 15 ozs, came in to be induced on Tuesday afternoon, needed 2 lots of gel to me to 4cm, broke my waters and 3 hours later hes here! he's doing well, I lost half my blood and ended up having 3 bags of blood, so still in hospital, hopefully can go home in the next day or so x


----------



## Natasha2605

xxmyheartxx said:


> I had a baby boy yesterday, weighing 6lb 15 ozs, came in to be induced on Tuesday afternoon, needed 2 lots of gel to me to 4cm, broke my waters and 3 hours later hes here! he's doing well, I lost half my blood and ended up having 3 bags of blood, so still in hospital, hopefully can go home in the next day or so x

Congratulations! Hope you are recovering well and can get home soon!


----------



## Boothh

Congratulations my heart! Hope you're feeling better soon and can go home! 

I'm off for my pre op soon, 1 week to go! I'm so bloody nervous this time and I'm not sure why when I've already done it three times!


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats myheart! Hope you are feeling better soon. 

I havent decided to for sure to the strip of membranes on Monday. I feel like 2 days of the possibility of going in to labor at any moment may be a bit too stressful for me. I guess Ill see what Im dilated to on Monday. If its less than 5cm I may do the sweep, just to help come Wednesday. If not I may just see if shell come without it. But then the idea of her possibly coming Monday or Tuesday is super tempting. A nov 29th birthday doesnt seem right for some reason.


----------



## robo123

Aw my heart congratulations, hope you get to go home soon and you are feeling ok. Xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thank you all, still in hospital waiting on my blood test to come back to see if I need another transfusion. 
I hope you are all well xx


----------



## sunnydee

Congratulations on your baby boy myheart! Hope you get to go home soon with him


----------



## sunnydee

Well December is finally here!! How's everyone doing? I'm convinced something is happening with all the mild cramping I've been getting since yesterday so I've starting bouncing on my ball and bought a pineapple yesterday!


----------



## SilasLove

My baby girl is here! 
Arrived at hospital at 6:20am
Checked in, IV started. Pitocin drip started around 7:15am - still at 2cm. 
11:50am 3cm 80% -2 / membranes ruptured 
12:45 epidural
1:45 4cm 90%
2:50 7cm 
3:10 10cm
Natalie born at 3:48pm 7lb 5.5oz 19 3/4in long. 
Some stitches but she is nursing and so far we are both doing well!


----------



## Boothh

SilasLove said:


> My baby girl is here!
> Arrived at hospital at 6:20am
> Checked in, IV started. Pitocin drip started around 7:15am - still at 2cm.
> 11:50am 3cm 80% -2 / membranes ruptured
> 12:45 epidural
> 1:45 4cm 90%
> 2:50 7cm
> 3:10 10cm
> Natalie born at 3:48pm 7lb 5.5oz 19 3/4in long.
> Some stitches but she is nursing and so far we are both doing well!

Congrats silas glad to hear all is well!


----------



## Boothh

Well baby Jasmine Marie was born on Thursday morning November 30th weighing 7lbs 1oz. I'm totally in love with her. She was covered in meconium and she'd swallowed a lot of fluid so she needed some oxygen at first, she had some blood sugar problems too and ended up on a drip over night in SCBU and she's on antibiotics. (Waiting for her cultures to come back this morning to see if she can come off them or if we have to wait til Monday. ) 
She did really well over night in SCBU with some top ups of formula, and she was back with me yesterday morning. She's feeding really well and taking minimal top ups at alternate feeds now. 
I'm absolutely exhausted and In pain from basically running up and down the whole hospital to get from the c section ward to SCBU multiple times within a few hours of having it done. :dohh:
They came and told me earlier that my iron count is 7 and I need a blood transfusion this morning. I'm on anti B also. 
Sorry for the rambling post I'm just super super tired and trying to lay out what happened for the first time properly.

Anyway she's beautiful and doing well now and hopefully I'll be feeling better asap and we can get home where we belong! 

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Huge congratulations to you both x


----------



## sunnydee

Congratulations Silas and boothh! Hope you all recover quickly and get to bring your baby girls home very soon!


----------



## sunnydee

Not Sure if anyone is still active in this thread it's been so quiet but thought I'd update.

My baby girl arrived Dec 12th, 1 day past my due date weighing 7lbs 10oz and she's absolutely perfect!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats sunnydee xx


----------



## swedengirl

Congrats Sunnydee!!!


----------



## SilasLove

How is everyone? 
Natalie is nearly 4 months old. She weights 14.9lbs and 23in long. 
She loves eating, kicking her feet, and soaks up any attention she gets. Even a silly face. Shes a smiler, and a screamer. Its her own special talking language.


----------



## Natasha2605

hope everyone and their babies are well!

Jack is 16 weeks and weighed 14lbs 10oz two weeks ago. STTN the last two nights and chatters/babbles all day long. The little giggles are the sweetest. 

Hes not a fan of lying awake on his back as he likes to see about but generally hes very content and good natured. Also not a fan of tummy time and making no attempt to roll over yet :haha:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ds2 is 18 weeks on Wednesday, time is flying &#128546;,I've no idea how much ds2 weighs, he's due an operation soon so will be measured and weighed then. Sleep is non existent unless he's in with me. He babbles a lot and is very smiley, yesterday he started to lift his head and shoulders up when in the carrycot of my pram so won't be long until I transfer him into the seat unit.Still bf him though have tried him with formula last week at bed time to see if helped with sleep which it didn't do back to just me. He's rolled 4 or 5 times, he's just lazy to keep doing it haha. My other children are absolutely besotted with him and we are currently ntnp but being careful until June as we are going to Florida for Xmas x


----------

